# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Pohjolan Liikenne -yhtiöistä

## moxu

> Valtion tulisikin velvoittaa VR yhtymä myymään Pohjolan Liikenne yhtiöt eniten tarjoavalle: Pohjolan Henkilöliikenne, Transpoint, Combitrans ja Transuotila. VR yhtymän maantieliikenne vääristää liikennesektorin kilpailua ja ohjaa tehokkaasti liikennettä maanteille. Yhtiöt on myytävä mahdollisimman pian.


Tämä toisaalla esitetty ja erittäin kannatettavalta kuulostava ajatus taitaa kuitenkin kaatua siihen tosiseikkaan, ettei kukaan pysty ostamaan "pölhölöitä" kokonaisina, ne kun ovat omilla sektoreillaan sen verran laajoja toimijoita. Ja olisiko esim.bussiliikennetoiminnoille lopulta edes olemassa muita potentiaalisia ostajia, kuin Savonlinja, Koiviston Auto-yhtymä tai...(kauhea ajatus, Ruotsin malli tuntuu puistattavalta) Connex..?
VR:n bussi- ja rekkaliikennetoiminnalle varsinkin syrjäseuduilla löytyy oikeutus, sillä valitettavan usein tiet ovat niitä, joiden varrella jäljellejääneet asiakkaatkin vaikuttavat. Ratoja suljetaan, kuten tänäänkin olemme saaneet kuulla...

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> VR:n bussi- ja rekkaliikennetoiminnalle varsinkin syrjäseuduilla löytyy oikeutus, sillä valitettavan usein tiet ovat niitä, joiden varrella jäljellejääneet asiakkaatkin vaikuttavat. Ratoja suljetaan, kuten tänäänkin olemme saaneet kuulla...


Pohjolan liikenteen syrjäseutujen linja-autolinjoista yli puolet kulkee rautatietä korvaavilla reiteillä suunnilla, jossa rautatie olisi perustellumpi linja taajamarakenteen puolesta, esimerkiksi reiteillä Pieksämäki - Savonlinna tai Joensu - Lieksa - Nurmes - Oulu.

Ratojen lakkauttamisuhka on suureksi osaksi seurausta VR Oy:n liikennöintipolitiikasta joka on ko. radat tyhjiksi jättänyt.

Transpoint Oy, Combitrans ja Transuotila eivät tosiaankaan liikennöi ensisijaisesti syrjäseuduilla, vaan esimerkiksi Turun seudulla pyörii yhtä sun toista Transpointin rekkaa. Samoin kuin taannoin vt 4:llä reitillä Kemi - Helsingin satama, 4 t. ylikuormassa ...

Mielestäni pelko siitä, että Pohjolan liikenne - yhtiöt ajautuvat esimerkiksi Connexin tai Arrivan syliin, ei ole peruste jättää yhtiöitä myymättä. 

Tällä hetkellä ne ovat yksi syy, joka ohjaa liikennettä muuten perusteettomasti kiskoilta maanteille.

Sellaista mahdollisuutta, että VR Oy:lle jäisi missään suhteessa monopoli rautateille ja sillä olisi myös tytäryhtiönään Pohjolan liikenne - yhtiöt ei tule missään nimessä sallia.  Raideliikenteen monopoliyhtiöllä ei voi olla tieliikennetoimintaa - muuten se tuhoaa itse itsensä, kuten tähän saakkakin on tapahtunut.

----------


## viima

> Alunperin kirjoittanut moxu
> 
> VR:n bussi- ja rekkaliikennetoiminnalle varsinkin syrjäseuduilla löytyy oikeutus, sillä valitettavan usein tiet ovat niitä, joiden varrella jäljellejääneet asiakkaatkin vaikuttavat. Ratoja suljetaan, kuten tänäänkin olemme saaneet kuulla...
> 
> 
> Pohjolan liikenteen syrjäseutujen linja-autolinjoista yli puolet kulkee rautatietä korvaavilla reiteillä suunnilla, jossa rautatie olisi perustellumpi linja taajamarakenteen puolesta, esimerkiksi reiteillä Pieksämäki - Savonlinna tai Joensu - Lieksa - Nurmes - Oulu.


Tuo ei varmaankaan ole sattumaa, että juuri Pohjolan Liikenne ajaa noita reittejä, joilla junaliput ennen busseissa kelpasivat? Onko VR aikanaan järjestänyt asian niin, että Pohjolan Liikenne on tullut korvaamaan junia vai kuinka?

Pieksämäki-Savonlinna -välillä ei matkustajia paljoakaan vaikuta olevan, joten heitä tuskin junaliikenteeseenkään riittäisi. Bussiliikennekin on osittain tappiollista ja siksi kilpailutettua / lääninhallituksen ostamaa. Toisaalta tarjontakin on vähäistä, joten se ei matkustajia houkuttele siksikään. Kiskobussi välillä saattaisi kannattaa, koska se houkuttelisi Savonlinnasta Jyväskylän ja Kuopion suuntaan meneviä vaihtamaan Pieksämäellä junaan. Ja periaatteessa maksaisikin saman verran kuin bussiliikenne. 

[Kiskobussin liikennöintikustannuksista verrattuna bussien liikennekustannuksiin on kai ketju / ansaitsee omansa jos ei vielä ole.]

----------


## P-K

> Pohjolan liikenteen syrjäseutujen linja-autolinjoista yli puolet kulkee rautatietä korvaavilla reiteillä suunnilla, jossa rautatie olisi perustellumpi linja taajamarakenteen puolesta, esimerkiksi reiteillä Pieksämäki - Savonlinna tai Joensu - Lieksa - Nurmes - Oulu.


Onko Pohjolan Liikenteellä enää varsinaista syrjäseutuliikennettä ?  Aikatauluista löytyy PL:llä Oulu-Kajaani-Jns ja Oulu-Kaj-Kuo-Hki pikavuoroparit yhteisliikenteenä PTA:n kanssa sekä Kajaani-Kuopio -vuoroja. PL kai on muuten luopunut -valitun strategian mukaisesti-  muusta liikenteestä Kainuussa, Pohjois-Karjalassa ja muuallakin periferiassa. Toinen Pohjola, Pohjolan Turistiauto Oy kyllä vielä sinnittelee. Esim. em. Jns-Lie-Ns-Kontiomäki (Oulu) vuoro on PTA:n hoitama. 

Aikaisemmin ihmettelin, miksi Suomen valtion ts. VR:n pitää harjoittaa laajaa ja laajentumishakuista kumipyöräliikennettä. Ehkä kuitenkin henkisesti se on parempi kuin, että liikenteenharjoittajana on Saksan valtion rautatiet tai posti (Kiitolinja ja DHL/Kelpo Kuljetus).

----------


## JT

> Onko Pohjolan Liikenteellä enää varsinaista syrjäseutuliikennettä ?  Aikatauluista löytyy PL:llä Oulu-Kajaani-Jns ja Oulu-Kaj-Kuo-Hki pikavuoroparit yhteisliikenteenä PTA:n kanssa sekä Kajaani-Kuopio -vuoroja. PL kai on muuten luopunut -valitun strategian mukaisesti-  muusta liikenteestä Kainuussa, Pohjois-Karjalassa ja muuallakin periferiassa. Toinen Pohjola, Pohjolan Turistiauto Oy kyllä vielä sinnittelee. Esim. em. Jns-Lie-Ns-Kontiomäki (Oulu) vuoro on PTA:n hoitama.


Vielä vuosi sitten Pohjolan Liikenteellä oli Imatra - Puumala - Mikkeli -linja itsellään, mutta nyt samaa vuoroa/linjaa hoitaa Ihastjärven Linja Oy. Tarkempaa tietoa minulla ei ole siitä, miksi liikennöitsijä vaihtui. 

Mutta Pohjolan Liikenteellä on ainakin vielä tämän vuoden alkupuoliskolla ollut (ja taitaa olla edelleen) liikennettä reitillä Savonlinna - Sulkava - Lohikoski sekä olisiko vielä jokunen vuoro Imatran ja Ruokolahden välillä.

Ja Kuopiossahan PL vielä vaikuttaa linjalla 35 Kuopio -Siilinjärvi sekä Savonlinnassa koko paikaillisliikenne taitaa olla hallussa, mutta lasketaanko tämä nyt sitten syrjäseutuliikenteeksi.

----------


## SD202

> Ja Kuopiossahan PL vielä vaikuttaa linjalla 35 Kuopio -Siilinjärvi sekä Savonlinnassa koko paikaillisliikenne taitaa olla hallussa, mutta lasketaanko tämä nyt sitten syrjäseutuliikenteeksi.


Pohjolan Liikenne pitää hallussaan myös Imatran paikallisliikennettä sekä leijonanosaa Kotkan paikallisliikenteestä. 

Kaukoliikenne tosin tuntuu painottuvan niille väleille, joilla on perinteisesti riittänyt matkustajia. Helsinki-Turku ja Helsinki-Kotka olkoon esimerkkeinä. Hassua, että Pohjolan Liikenne kilpailee osana ExpressBus -järjestelmää myös itseään vastaan ainakin tuolla Helsinki-Turku -välillä: VR:n junat ja Pohjolan Liikenteen bussit taitavat kilpailla samoista matkustajista...?

----------


## moxu

> Kaukoliikenne tosin tuntuu painottuvan niille väleille, joilla on perinteisesti riittänyt matkustajia. Helsinki-Turku ja Helsinki-Kotka olkoon esimerkkeinä. Hassua, että Pohjolan Liikenne kilpailee osana ExpressBus -järjestelmää myös itseään vastaan ainakin tuolla Helsinki-Turku -välillä: VR:n junat ja Pohjolan Liikenteen bussit taitavat kilpailla samoista matkustajista...?


Niinpä kyllä, mutta VR on hinnoitellut palvelunsa varsinkin ko.reitillä sen verran pilviin, että monetkaan bussimatkustajat enää edes harkitsevat junaan palaamista, niin paljon miellyttävämpi matkustusväline kuin juna monesti onkin...

----------


## juzz

Toki on ymmärrettävää, että Pohjis postin autolinjojen jälkeläisenä hoitaa montaakin turhaa pätkää landella.. mutta. Voisiko olla asioilla yhteyttä; eli eivät ole virkamiehet, saati poliitikot, paljoa jaksaneet huolta kantaa uudesta radasta lohjan kautta turkuun.. Yllätys: Pohjis ajaa vakioita ja pikoja samalla reitillä! Eli ei löydy kannatusta junalle?!

Kysymys nimeltään "rantarata" sisältää monenlaisia juonenkäänteitä. Ennen 70-lukua syntyneille voidaan antaa tiedoksi, et ko. rata olisi ajat sitten porattu lohjanharjun läpi suoraan turkuun, ellei valtion maanomistus (tai omistamattomuus) ollut määrännyt suuntaa.

Ja, sitten kun tultiin 90-luvulle.. niin vr oli hädässä, kun markkinaosuus turun radalla oli <20 %. Bussi ajoi jopa nopeammin kuin juna.

Eli vr:n viisaat insinöörit miettivät sopivaa kilpailukeinoa.. Ja joku lomamatkaltaan huomasi tämän italian ihmeen.

Niinpä pendot laitettiin ensiksi rantaradalle.. oli muka super-kuul, osasi kallistua sopivasti rantaradan [tsaarinaikaisissa] kaarteissa. Myöhemmin, nyttemmin, on pendoja riittänyt niille reiteille, joilla niistä on jopa jotain lisäarvoa..

Mutta siis.. koska on investoitu niin kovin paljon rantarataan, niin ei asiaa hallinnoivissa piireissä ole kiinnostusta rakentaa sitä suorempaa rataa turkuun. Jonka radan varrella olisi esim pysäkki "Veikkola".

Itse ko. lähiössä päivittäin työssäkäyvänä voin kertoa että, löytyisi matkustajapotentiaalia minimi 2 x sm2 per 1 h.

Mutta. Valtion oma bisnes sotkee tervettä alue- ja liikennesuunnittelua..

IMO Pohjolan Liikenne pitäisi äkkiä myydä pois valtiolta.. pörssiin vaikkapa. Tosin ko firman tuottavuus tuskin kiihottaisi sijoittajia..

Näin vapautuisi lm tuosta siteestä, joka estää normaalin raideliikenteen kehittämisen pk-seudun länsisuunnassa..

----------


## JE

Pohjolan Liikenne ei kuulu niihin yhtiöihin, joita valtion on strategisista syistä pidettävä omistuksessaan. Jos yhtiön myynti ei onnistuisikaan, kumipyöräpuoli olisi kuitenkin välittömästi irrotettava VR-Yhtymästä täysin erilliseksi konserniksi, myös liittäminen Suomen Posti Oy:n alaisuuteen on nykyistä ratkaisua järkevämpi. Tällä hetkellä yhteenkuuluvuus aiheuttaa ongelmia rautatiepuolella, eivätkä matkustajatkaan hyödy lippujärjestelmien erilaisuudesta johtuen.

----------


## moxu

Pohjolan Liikenteen tietyistä osista voisivat alueellisesti vahvat liikennöitsijät hyvinkin olla kiinnostuneita, mutta koko firmaa kukaan tuskin edes huolisi. Tietysti kymenlaaksolaisesta näkökulmasta katsottuna voisi herätellä toiveita Onni Vilkkaan vinttikoirien paluusta Kotkan maisemiin ja Helsingin reitille..?

Eihän Pölhölä ole postin bussitoimintojen perillinen. Kunnianarvoisan Postilinjojen toimintaahan jatkoi aikanaan Gold Line, joka myyteiin joitakin vuosia sitten Koiviston Auto-yhtymälle. Vanhoja Postilinjojen pikavuoroja oli ainakin Turun ja Vaasan välillä, jossa näiden vuorojen operoinnista huolehtii nykyään Lauttakylän Auto.

----------


## moxu

Eipä voi kehua PL-yhtiön palvelutasoa Suomen eteläisimmällä pikavuorolinjalla. Männälauantaina matkasin Hankoon 11.00-lähdöllä Kampista (#54). Kuski ei osannut ruotsia, mikä kuitenkin oli monien matkustajien asiointikieli, pysäkki-info oli puutteellista, soittokellokaan ei pelannut, auto oli jo Karjaan kohdalla kymmenen minuuttia myöhässä ja jäi vielä toisen mokoman, ollessaan junan korvaaja...
Herää kysymys, miksi PL tunkee tälle reitille, kilpailemaan omista asiakkaistaan -jotka se sitten mainitun korvaavuusjärjestelyn ansiosta kyytiinsä myös saa..? Eikö Hangon Liikenteellä, Amperilla tai vaikka Vainiolla olisi Hangontielle paremmat liikennöintivalmiudet?

----------


## Compact

> Mitä hyötyä sen on ajattaa junia ja kilpailla itsensä kanssa busseilla? Lopettaisi ne junat


Hei haloo!

VR Oy:llä ei ole busseja.
Oy Pohjolan Liikenne Ab:llä ei ole junia.

Sillä ei ole suurta merkitystä todellisessa kilpailtavassa liikennekentässä, että näiden kahden yksittäisen osakeyhtiön (Sveitsissä sanottaisiin "yksityisen" osakeyhtiön) osakkeet edelleenomistaa firma nimeltä VR-Yhtymä Oy.

Kisailkoon vain nämä kaksi aivan omilla teillään operoivaa firmaa VR ja PL omaan tahtiin Hki-Tku-asiakkaista. Onhan heillä ainakin eri välipaikkakunnat kuitenkin erottavina tekijöinä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> VR Oy:llä ei ole busseja.
> Oy Pohjolan Liikenne Ab:llä ei ole junia.
> 
> Sillä ei ole suurta merkitystä todellisessa kilpailtavassa liikennekentässä, että näiden kahden yksittäisen osakeyhtiön (Sveitsissä sanottaisiin "yksityisen" osakeyhtiön) osakkeet edelleenomistaa firma nimeltä VR-Yhtymä Oy.


Mielestäni nyt Compact menee asiattomuuksiin.

VR Oy:n tytäryhtiöiden (Pohjolan liikenne, Transpoint, Transuotila ja Combitrans) kilpailu yhtiön raideliikenteen kanssa on todellinen ja vakava yhteiskunnallinen ongelma. 

VR Oy:n yksi ongelma raideliikenteessä on se, että se voi siirtää omaa liikennettään kiskoilta pyörille, jolloin raideliikenteen kannalta kehitys on negatiivinen.

Rantaradan liikenteen heikentämisessä aikanaan 1950-60-70-luvuilla Pohjolan liikenne oli oleellinen tekijä.

Useiden lakkautettujen henkilöliikennerataosien liikenne siirrettiin Pohjolan liikenteelle.

Tällä hetkellä Pohjolan liikenne liikennöi junien kanssa kilpailevaa liikennettä mm. Hanko - Karjaa ja Kotka - Kouvola - rataosilla sekä Savon radalla. 

Tämä nostaa yhteiskunnan kustannuksia ko. rataosien ostojunaliikenteestä sekä hankaloittaa junaliikenteen järjestämistä tarkoituksenmukaisella tavalla.

Ikäviä tosiasioita voi katsoa esim: tästä kartasta:



Pohjois-Suomi
Savonlinnan alue

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mielestäni nyt Compact menee asiattomuuksiin.


En kyllä pysty näkemään Compactin repliikissä mitään asiatonta. Ikävät tosiasiat toki voivat tuntua asiattomilta, mikäli oma sananjulistus koetaan kyseenalaistetuksi. 




> Useiden lakkautettujen henkilöliikennerataosien liikenne siirrettiin Pohjolan liikenteelle.


Ja vielä useamman jollekin muulle bussiyhtiölle. Aikanaan muuten VR ajoi itse omilla busseilla tällaista liikennettä, olkoon esimerkkinä Pori - Mäntyluoto.



> Tällä hetkellä Pohjolan liikenne liikennöi junien kanssa kilpailevaa liikennettä mm. Hanko - Karjaa ja Kotka - Kouvola - rataosilla sekä Savon radalla.


Vai sittenkin _täydentävää_ linja-autoliikennettä? 



> Ikäviä tosiasioita voi katsoa esim: kartasta


Mielestäni kartassa näkyvä junaliikenteen kannalta ikävin tosiasia on se, että harvaan asuttuun pieniväestöpohjaiseen maahan ei aikanaan kyetty luomaan sellaista rataverkkoa, joka olisi pystynyt sotienkin jälkeisenä aikana palvelemaan maataan toivotulla tavalla muutamia alueita lukuun ottamatta.

En tällä kannanotolla liputa sen enempää raide- kuin tieliikenteenkään puolesta. Yritän vain nähdä taustoja sille, miksi mihinkin ratkaisuihin on jouduttu. Tässä keskustelussa esitetään aika lailla ääripäitään edustavia kantoja. Olen kyllä Mikon, Anteron ja monien muiden kanssa samaa mieltä siitä, että Suomessa on "oudon" vähän junaliikennettä verrattuna moniin samankaltaisinkiin maihin, kuten Ruotsiin. Osaksi täällä etsitään tapahtuneeseen kehitykseen syitä aika erikoisista paikoista, kuten VR:stä ja Pohjolan Liikenteestä. Toki isoilla toimijoillakin on jokin osuutensa sopassa, mutta minun mielestäni selvästi vähäisempi kuin eräissä kärkevimmissä kannanotoissa annetaan ymmärtää.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> En kyllä pysty näkemään Compactin repliikissä mitään asiatonta. Ikävät tosiasiat toki voivat tuntua asiattomilta, (...)


Compactin viestissä asiatonta on tosiasioiden kieltäminen. Pohjolan liikenne on VR Oy:n tytäryhtiö. Muistaakseni vielä konsernirakenteessa nimenomaan rautatieliikennöintiyhtiön, ei emoyhtiön tytäryhtiö.

Se, jos VR Oy:n rautatieliikenne ja Pohjolan liikenne toimivat täysin toisistaan riippumattomina, on veronmaksajan kannalta vielä huolestuttavampaa. Tämähän tarkoittaa sitä, että ko. yhtiöt todellakin _kilpailevat_ keskenään, joka tarkoittaa heikommalla olevan yhtiön talouden heikkenemistä.




> Vai sittenkin _täydentävää_ linja-autoliikennettä?


Karjaa - Hanko - reitillä linja-autot palvelevat täsmälleen samaa reittiä kuin junatkin. 

Linja, jolla joka toinen vuoro liikennöidään linja-autolla ja joka toinen junalla, kerää olennaisesti vähemmän matkustajia jos sama liikenne ajettaisiin kokonaan junalla.

Kouvola - Kotka ja Karjaa - Hanko - liikenne edellyttäisi toki toisen yksikön lisäämistä junaliikenteeseen. Tällöin voitaisiin kuitenkin säästää koko reitin linja-autojen kustannukset ja saataisiin merkittävästi lisää matkustajia. On todennäköistä, että lopputulos liikennöintikustannukset - lipputulot muuttuisi nykyistä paremmaksi.




> Osaksi täällä etsitään tapahtuneeseen kehitykseen syitä aika erikoisista paikoista, kuten VR:stä ja Pohjolan Liikenteestä.


Pidän ihmeellisenä, että liikennöitsijän toimintaa ei saisi arvostella.

Tosiasiassa rautateiden henkilöliikenteen lakkautus- ja järjestelypäätökset on pääosin tehnyt VR Oy ja sen tytäryhtiöt edeltäjineen. Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö on hyväksynyt tai maksanut vaaditun lisälaskun siitä asti, kun liikennettä alettiin tukemaan.

Pohjolan liikenteellä ja muilla VR Oy:n tytäryhtiöillä on oleellinen vaikutus yhtiön toimintapolitiikkaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pidän ihmeellisenä, että liikennöitsijän toimintaa ei saisi arvostella.


Arvostelu ja kaikki muunkinlainen arviointi on vain terveellistä. Yksipuolinen tiettyjen toimijoiden nokkiminen on mielestäni sen sijaan tarpeetonta. Nykyisenmuotoisen VR:n ja koko konsernin toiminta perustuu hyvän tuloksen tekemiseen. Se toimintatapa ei välttämättä aina johda kansantaloudellisesti tai ekologisesti järkevään lopputulokseen.
Ongelman ydin on varmaankin valtiovallan liikennepolitiikassa, joka on suosinut nykyistä linjaa. Valtiovallalla olisi ollut kaikki mahdollisuudet ohjata kehitystä sellaiseen suuntaan, että tie- ja rautatieliikenteen tehtäväjako olisivat muodostuneet nykyistä tarkoituksenmukaisemmalla tavalla.
Ruotsissa Statens Järnvägarilla oli kauan oma bussiyhtiö SJ Buss. Siitä huolimatta Ruotsiin kehittyi voimakkaasti junaliikennettä suosiva liikennepolitiikka. Bussien rooli oli pikemminkin toimia junaliikenteen syöttöliikenteenä kuin kilpailla sen kanssa. Vasta Swebus- ja muiden muutoksien (muutokset BY:n omistussuhteissa) jälkeen kaukoliikenteessä on alkanut esiintyä ihan todellista juna - bussi -kilpailua ja päällekkäistä tarjontaa. Ja siis siinä vaiheessa, kun valtio irrottautui bussiliikenteen tuottamisesta... Tässä keskustelussa junakonserniin kuuluvan bussiyhtiön irrottamisen emostaan arvellaan johtavan päinvastaiseen...

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tässä keskustelussa junakonserniin kuuluvan bussiyhtiön irrottamisen emostaan arvellaan johtavan päinvastaiseen...


Pohjolan liikenteen erottaminen VR Oy:stä johtaisi siihen, että VR Oy:n olisi tarpeen rationalisoida junaliikennettään niin, että se on kilpailukykyisempi ja taloudellisempi verrattuna bussiliikenteeseen kuin nyt. Nythän VR Oy:llä on oma bussifirma, joka voi paikata junaliikenteen puutteet.

Tämä alkoi alunperin Compactin kommentista, jossa lisäksi esitettiin, että  VR Oy ja Pohjolan liikenne tosiasiallisesti kilpailevat keskenään kuin erilliset yhtiöt.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pohjolan liikenteen erottaminen VR Oy:stä johtaisi siihen, että VR Oy:n olisi tarpeen rationalisoida junaliikennettään niin, että se on kilpailukykyisempi ja taloudellisempi verrattuna bussiliikenteeseen kuin nyt.


Olisihan - eikä vain olisi - vaan onhan VR Oy:n toki muutenkin pidettävä kilpailukykynsä kunnossa verrattuna bussiliikenteeseen. Bussipuolella on sentään aika iso joukko toimijoita pitämässä kilpailutilanteen kireänä. 



> Nythän VR Oy:llä on oma bussifirma, joka voi paikata junaliikenteen puutteet.


Ehkä konserni mieluummin paikkaa itse ne puutteet, kuin antaisi vapaaehtoisesti muille? Pahin puute kai on kuitenkin hyvin harva rataverkko. Pohjolan Liikennehän alkujaan perustettiin hoitamaan kuljetuksia Jäämerelle, jonne kiskoja ei silloin ollut. VR-konsernin nykyinen toimintamalli ei tokikaan maksimoi rautatieliikenteen hyödyntämistä kaikissa tilanteissa. Markkinavoimat on hyvä renki mutta huono isäntä.
On toki totta, että täysin samoista matkustajista kilpaileminen saman "talon" sisällä on sellaista, joka herättää kysymyksiä.



> Tämä alkoi alunperin Compactin kommentista, jossa lisäksi esitettiin, että  VR Oy ja Pohjolan liikenne tosiasiallisesti kilpailevat keskenään kuin erilliset yhtiöt.


Minulle on yritysvierailulla esitetty Pohjolan Liikenteellä samaa. Pohjolan Liikenteestä on kautta aikojen esitetty monenkirjavia arvioita. Minulla ei heidän pitkäaikaisena yhteistyökumppaninaan ole kyllä mitään pahaa sanottavaa heidän tavoistaan hoitaa liikennettä. Ymmärrettävästi näkökannat vaihtelevat sen mukaan, kuka arvioi ja minkälaisista lähtökohdista.

----------


## kuukanko

> Pidän ihmeellisenä, että liikennöitsijän toimintaa ei saisi arvostella.


Saahan toimintaa arvostella, mutta arvostelijan uskottavuuden kannalta olisi suotavaa että arvostelu perustuisi faktoihin eikä itse keksittyihin perättömiin teorioihin. Tämänkin keskustelun kantava väitteenä on ollut, että VR siirtäisi matkustajia junista Pohjolan Liikenteen busseihin, vaikka täällä on nyt useampikin asioista perillä oleva taho kertonut, että VR ja Pohjolan Liikenne suunnittelevat toimintansa itsenäisesti.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Saahan toimintaa arvostella, mutta arvostelijan uskottavuuden kannalta olisi suotavaa että arvostelu perustuisi faktoihin eikä itse keksittyihin perättömiin teorioihin.


Kuukanko on hyvä ja todistaa teoriat perättömiksi sen sijaan että syyttä "itse keksityistä perättömistä teorioista", kun kyseessä ovat selkeät, mielipiteistä riippumattomat tosiasiat.




> Tämänkin keskustelun kantava väitteenä on ollut, että VR siirtäisi matkustajia junista Pohjolan Liikenteen busseihin, vaikka täällä on nyt useampikin asioista perillä oleva taho kertonut, että VR ja Pohjolan Liikenne suunnittelevat toimintansa itsenäisesti.


Tässä nyt Kuukanko:lla ovat asiat sekaisin.

On kaksi eri asiaa:
- VR Oy:n raidehenkilöliikenne ja Pohjolan liikenne toimivat toisistaan itsenäisesti
- VR - konsernin sisällä liikennettä on siirretty VR Oy:n raidehenkilöliikenteeltä Pohjolan liikenteelle.

Liikenteen siirto on tosiasia, joka ilmenee Pohjolan liikenteen reittikartoista. Pohjolan liikenne liikennöi reittejä, jotka aiemmin olivat VR:n henkilöliikenteen reittejä. Tietyillä reiteillä ja kuljetusmuodoissa liikenne on siirtynyt konsernin sisällä raiteilta kumipyörille. Tämä on ollut tietoista politiikkaa, joka on eritelty mm. VR:n historiikissa 1962-1987.

Toisilla reiteillä on olemassa selkeä negatiivinen kilpailuasetelma VR Oy:n ja Pohjolan liikenteen välillä. Tämä on olemassa riippumatta siitä, onko tämä tarkoituksellista politiikkaa.

En lainkaan epäile sitä, etteivätkö Compact ja Rattivaunu puhu omasta näkökulmastaan asiaa. He toimivat alan yhtiöissä, kuten minäkin toimin alalla kaupungin luottamusmiehenä ja konsulttina. Mutta heidän oleellinen viestinsä onkin se, että pääsääntöisesti VR henkilöliikenne ja Pohjolan liikenne toimivat erillään. Se ei sulje pois toiminnan koordinointia yksittäistapauksissa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Olisihan - eikä vain olisi - vaan onhan VR Oy:n toki muutenkin pidettävä kilpailukykynsä kunnossa verrattuna bussiliikenteeseen.


Toki näin. Mutta valitulla strategialla VR Oy kilpailee vain niillä yhteyksillä, joilla raideliikenteen skaalaetu on vähintään 2-3 - kertainen linja-autoihin verrattuna.




> Minulle on yritysvierailulla esitetty Pohjolan Liikenteellä samaa.


Yritystä itseään ei voida pitää luotettavana lähteenä kaikkien asioiden osalta, vaikka yritystä ei pitäisikään sinänsä epäluotettavana.




> Pohjolan Liikenteestä on kautta aikojen esitetty monenkirjavia arvioita. Minulla ei heidän pitkäaikaisena yhteistyökumppaninaan ole kyllä mitään pahaa sanottavaa heidän tavoistaan hoitaa liikennettä. Ymmärrettävästi näkökannat vaihtelevat sen mukaan, kuka arvioi ja minkälaisista lähtökohdista.


Korostettakoon sitä, että arvostelen sekä VR Oy:tä että Pohjolan liikennettä ensisijaisesti liikennepoliittisissa sekä liikennemarkkinoihin vaikuttavissa suhteissa.

Esimerkiksi VR Oy:hyn kohdistuva arvosteluni koskee ensisijaisesti yrityksen saamaa valtion tukea sekä sitä, että sillä on yksinoikeus liikennöidä henkilöraideliikennettä RHK:n rataverkolla. Jokainen ymmärtänee, että tässä asiassa minulla on täsmälleen oma lehmä ojassa.

En juuri käytä Pohjolan liikenteen palveluita. Express bus - liikenteestä tai Turun paikallisliikenteen hoidosta en ole kuullut negatiivista palautetta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuukanko on hyvä ja todistaa teoriat perättömiksi sen sijaan että syyttä "itse keksityistä perättömistä teorioista", kun kyseessä ovat selkeät, mielipiteistä riippumattomat tosiasiat.


Ole hyvä ja todista itse oikeaksi teoriasi, että VR tahallaan siirtäisi junamatkustajia Pohjolan Liikenteen busseihin.

Jos VR ja Pohjolan Liikenteen bussiliikenne oikeasti toimisivat yhteistyössä, olisi kai luontevaa että niillä olisi esim. yhtenäinen lippujärjestelmä, yhteensovitettuja aikatauluja ja syöttövuoroja junille. Näin ei kuitenkaan ole (paitsi aikatauluja ehkä sattumalta).




> Pohjolan liikenne liikennöi reittejä, jotka aiemmin olivat VR:n henkilöliikenteen reittejä.


Kuten liikennöi moni muukin bussiliikennöitsijä. Pohjolan Liikenteen bussireiteistä hyvin merkittävä osa on tullut yrityskauppojen myötä. Kaikkiin uusin vuoroihin liikenneluvan on myöntänyt asiaankuuluva liikennelupaviranomainen ja lupaa on voinut hakea mikä tahansa liikennöitsijä, eikä VR:llä ole ollut mitään sananvaltaa siihen kelle lupa myönnetään.




> Se ei sulje pois toiminnan koordinointia yksittäistapauksissa.


No nyt viestisi onkin tarkentunut niin, että tarkoitat vain yksittäistapauksia. Olet niistä maininnut täällä Hanko - Karjaa ja Helsinki - Turku, onkohan muitakin tapauksia missä mielestäsi on koordinointia?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ole hyvä ja todista itse oikeaksi teoriasi, että VR tahallaan siirtäisi junamatkustajia Pohjolan Liikenteen busseihin.


Tätä on käyty yllä ketjussa. Ylläpitäjänä ja moderaattorina sinulla lienee mahdollisuus lukea myös yltä ennen kun alat syyttämään perättömistä väitteistä.

Kerrataanpa taas kerran ja lisätään yksityiskohtia.

VR Oy ja sen edeltäjät ovat siirtäneet tahallaan junamatkustajia Pohjolan Liikenne Oy:n busseihin seuraavilla tavoilla:

- Kun VR: junaliikennettä on lakkautettu, on Pohjolan liikenne ottanut liikennöitäväkseen joko yhteyttä tai vuoroa korvaavan liikenteen. Selkeimmin tämä näkyy Kainuun ja Savonlinnan seudun kartoissa yhteysväleillä Savonlinna - Pieksämäki, Nurmes - Kajaani sekä Kuopio - Iisalmi - Kajaani - Oulu. Nämä liikenteen siirrot tehtiin 1980- ja 90-luvun aikana. Karttalinkit olivat viestissä yllä.
- Pohjolan liikenne liikennöi VR Oy:n liikenteen kanssa suoraan kilpailevaa bussiliikennettä esim. Kouvola - Kotka ja Hanko - Karjaa väleillä.
- Pohjolan liikenteen pikavuoroliikennettä on kehitetty Helsinki - Turku - välillä junaliikenteen kanssa kilpailevana liikennemuotona.

On fakta, että Pohjolan liikenne liikennöi näillä yhteyksillä junaliikenteen kanssa kilpailevia yhteyksiä. Tällöin matkustajia siirtyy junasta bussiin. 

Jos VR Oy:n tarkoitus olisi edistää rautatieliikennettä, se estäisi tytäryhtiöltään tällaisen toiminnan.

Ainoa peruste VR Oy:n monopolille voi olla rautatieliikenteen edistäminen. Se, että VR Oy:llä on maantietytäryhtiöt, ei edistä nykymuodossaan rautatieliikennettä.




> Jos VR ja Pohjolan Liikenteen bussiliikenne oikeasti toimisivat yhteistyössä, olisi kai luontevaa että niillä olisi esim. yhtenäinen lippujärjestelmä, yhteensovitettuja aikatauluja ja syöttövuoroja junille. Näin ei kuitenkaan ole (paitsi aikatauluja ehkä sattumalta)..


En mitenkään olettanut, että toimintaa tehtäisiin tarkoituksenmukaisesti tai hyvin. Ketjussa on lisäksi tullut hyvin selväksi, että käytännön toiminnan tasolla Pohjolan liikenteen toimintaa ei koordinoida junaliikenteen kanssa. Tämä kertonee myös siitä, miten hyvin koko VR - Yhtymää johdetaan.

Kyseessä on valtionyhtiön virheellinen rakenne ja toimintapoliitiikka, joka lienee yleisesti kiinnostava ongelma.




> No nyt viestisi onkin tarkentunut niin, että tarkoitat vain yksittäistapauksia.


Yksittäistapauksella tarkoitan sitä, että VR raidehenkilöliikenteen ja Pohjolan liikenteen toimintaa ei olla systemaattisesti koordinoitu.

Liikennettä on siirretty tapauskohtaisesti sen mukaan, mikä on sattunut sopimaan, kun junaliikennettä on lakkautettu. 

Samoin kilpailutilanteita on syntynyt sattumanvaraisesti.

----------


## ultrix

> - Kun VR: junaliikennettä on lakkautettu, on Pohjolan liikenne ottanut liikennöitäväkseen joko yhteyttä tai vuoroa korvaavan liikenteen. Selkeimmin tämä näkyy Kainuun ja Savonlinnan seudun kartoissa yhteysväleillä Savonlinna - Pieksämäki, Nurmes - Kajaani sekä Kuopio - Iisalmi - Kajaani - Oulu. Nämä liikenteen siirrot tehtiin 1980- ja 90-luvun aikana. Karttalinkit olivat viestissä yllä.


Ainakin Savonlinna-Pieksämäki ja Nurmes-Kajaani-yhteydet voi perustella sillä, että ne ovat puolittain pakosta siirretty maanteille radan ollessa täysin toivottomassa kunnossa - tälläkö radalla pitäisi liikennöidä Dm12:lla?

----------


## kuukanko

> Kun VR: junaliikennettä on lakkautettu, on Pohjolan liikenne ottanut liikennöitäväkseen joko yhteyttä tai vuoroa korvaavan liikenteen. Selkeimmin tämä näkyy Kainuun ja Savonlinnan seudun kartoissa yhteysväleillä Savonlinna - Pieksämäki, Nurmes - Kajaani sekä Kuopio - Iisalmi - Kajaani - Oulu.


Kuten aikaisemmin kirjoitin, ei liikennettä noin vaan oteta hoidettavaksi. Junaliikenteen/-vuorojen lakattua liikennelupaviranomainen on nähnyt, että uusia bussivuoroja voidaan perustaa, ja on myöntänyt liikennelupia. Junayhteyksiä lopettaessa VR:llä ei ole ollut mitään varmuutta siitä, että liikennelupia myönnetään juuri Pohjolan Liikenteelle.




> - Pohjolan liikenne liikennöi VR Oy:n liikenteen kanssa suoraan kilpailevaa bussiliikennettä esim. Kouvola - Kotka ja Hanko - Karjaa väleillä.
> - Pohjolan liikenteen pikavuoroliikennettä on kehitetty Helsinki - Turku - välillä junaliikenteen kanssa kilpailevana liikennemuotona.


Pohjolan Liikenne toimii siis ihan niin kuin muutkin bussiyhtiöt. Siinä ei sinänsä ole mitään väärää, koska jos Pohjolan Liikenne ei ajaisi ja kehittäisi noita vuoroja, hoitaisi sen joku muu liikennöitsijä. VR kuitenkin tekee päätöksensä em. yhteysvälien junaliikenteestä ihan riippumatta siitä, kuka niillä väleillä hoitaa bussiliikennettä.




> Jos VR Oy:n tarkoitus olisi edistää rautatieliikennettä, se estäisi tytäryhtiöltään tällaisen toiminnan.


VR Oy:n tarkoitus on tuottaa voittoa ja siihen sopii ilmeisen hyvin, että yhtiö omistaa puhtaasti finanssisijoituksena yhden Suomen parhaiten voittoa tekevistä bussiyhtiöistä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Junayhteyksiä lopettaessa VR:llä ei ole ollut mitään varmuutta siitä, että liikennelupia myönnetään juuri Pohjolan Liikenteelle.


Sinulla lienee hiukan naiivi käsitys siitä, miten liikenneluvat myönnetään.

Eiköhän asia ole sovittu lääninhallitusten kanssa. 

Liikenneluvissa ei vallitse vapaa kilpailu.




> VR kuitenkin tekee päätöksensä em. yhteysvälien junaliikenteestä ihan riippumatta siitä, kuka niillä väleillä hoitaa bussiliikennettä..


Jos se tekee näin, niin sillä on epäpätevä johto.

Ei pitäisi olla yritykselle samantekevää, siirtyykö toiminta omalle tytäryhtiölle vai ulos.




> VR Oy:n tarkoitus on tuottaa voittoa ja siihen sopii ilmeisen hyvin, että yhtiö omistaa puhtaasti finanssisijoituksena yhden Suomen parhaiten voittoa tekevistä bussiyhtiöistä.


Toki on totta että VR Oy:n tarkoitus on tuottaa voittoa.

VR Oy:n monopolia ei kuitenkaan koskaan perustella sillä, että se tuottaa voittoa, vaan raideliikenteen edistämisellä.

Kuitenkin voittoa tuottaakseen VR Oy ylläpitää oman monopolihenkilöliikenteensä kanssa kilpailevaa bussiliikennettä tytäryhtiönsä Pohjolan liikenteen kautta.

VR Oy lisäksi kattaa osan tämän päällekkäisyyden aiheuttamista tappioista valtion tuella esim. Kouvola - Kotka  ja Hanko - Karjaa - liikenteestä, joka voitaisiin hoitaa taloudellisemmin, jos yhtiö luopuisi ko. välien bussiliikenteestä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eiköhän asia ole sovittu lääninhallitusten kanssa.


Jos näin on tehty, niin kyseessä on vähintäänkin huono hallintotapa. Lääninhallituksenhan pitäisi kohdella hakijoita tasapuolisesti.




> VR Oy:n monopolia ei kuitenkaan koskaan perustella sillä, että se tuottaa voittoa, vaan raideliikenteen edistämisellä.
> 
> Kuitenkin voittoa tuottaakseen VR Oy ylläpitää oman monopolihenkilöliikenteensä kanssa kilpailevaa bussiliikennettä tytäryhtiönsä Pohjolan liikenteen kautta.


Monelle poliitikolle yksi tärkeä taustasyy VR Oy:n monopoliin on varmasti, että niin saadaan turvattua rautatiehenkilöstön työehdot. Pohjolan Liikenne taas voidaan nähdä yhtenä valtionyhtiönä siinä missä esim. Finnair tai Fortum. Teknisesti omistus on vain järjestetty VR:n kautta.




> VR Oy lisäksi kattaa osan tämän päällekkäisyyden aiheuttamista tappioista valtion tuella esim. Kouvola - Kotka  ja Hanko - Karjaa - liikenteestä, joka voitaisiin hoitaa taloudellisemmin, jos yhtiö luopuisi ko. välien bussiliikenteestä.


Jos Pohjolan Liikenne luopuisi ko. välien bussiliikenteestä, tulisi tilalle joku toinen liikennöitsijä. Mitään vaikutusta junaliikenteeseen ei olisi, mutta VR-konsernin tulos tippuisi ko. bussireittien tuloksen verran.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Jos näin on tehty, niin kyseessä on vähintäänkin huono hallintotapa. Lääninhallituksenhan pitäisi kohdella hakijoita tasapuolisesti.


Kokonaisten yhteyksien lakkautuksia on viimeksi tehty 1980-luvun lopulla ja 1990-luvun alussa, jolloin Suomi ei ollut EU:n jäsen eikä nykyisiä kilpailutus- ja tasapuolisuusvaatimuksia ollut.




> Jos Pohjolan Liikenne luopuisi ko. välien bussiliikenteestä, tulisi tilalle joku toinen liikennöitsijä. Mitään vaikutusta junaliikenteeseen ei olisi, mutta VR-konsernin tulos tippuisi ko. bussireittien tuloksen verran.


Tarkoitan luonnollisesti ratkaisua, jossa ko. bussiliikenne korvattaisiin junaliikenteellä eli käytännössä liikenne reiteillä Hanko - Karjaa ja Kotka - Kouvola tihennettäisiin yhteen tuntiin, joka edellyttää kaluston kaksinkertaistamista sekä mahdollisesti muutaman pysähdyksen lisäämistä.

Aikatauluista voidaan arvioida, että linja-autoliikenteen matkustajamäärä on molemmilla väleillä samaa luokkaa junaliikenteen kanssa. Tällöin, jos bussivuorot korvataan junilla, matkustajamäärä ja lipputulot nousevat selvästi kun linja ja aikataulut ovat yksinkertaisempi ja ymmärrettävämpi. 

Ainakin nykyisen VR Oy:n ja valtion välisen sopimuksen mukaan tällöin valtion VR Oy:lle maksaman tuen tulisi alentua.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kokonaisten yhteyksien lakkautuksia on viimeksi tehty 1980-luvun lopulla ja 1990-luvun alussa, jolloin Suomi ei ollut EU:n jäsen eikä nykyisiä kilpailutus- ja tasapuolisuusvaatimuksia ollut.


Ai tarkoitat, että 1980-luvun ja 1990-alussa viranomaiset saivat kohdella oikeushenkilöitä ihan miten sattuu ilman mitään tasapuolisuusvaatimuksia?




> Tarkoitan luonnollisesti ratkaisua, jossa ko. bussiliikenne korvattaisiin junaliikenteellä


Sellainen ratkaisu tarkoittaisi aivan erilaista joukkoliikennejärjestelmää, mikä meillä on nyt, eikä sillä ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, ketkä liikennöitsijät ajavat bussivuoroja.

----------


## Miska

En nyt sen kummemmin ota asiaan kantaa, mutta kuinkahan suuri osa Helsingin ja Turun välisten pika- ja erikoispikavuorobussien matkustajista on sellaisia, joille juna olisi oikeasti toimiva vaihtoehto? Tyttöystäväni vanhemmat asuvat lähellä erästä ykköstien pikavuoropysäkkiä, joten minun on tullut matkustettua noilla Turun-pikavuoroilla viime aikoina useitakin kertoja. Omien havaintojeni mukaan valtaosa matkustajista matkustaa jonkin sellaisen välin, jolla juna ei ole mahdollinen tai kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto. Esimerkiksi Munkkiniemestä Turun tuomiokirkolle, Lohjanharjulta Turkuun, Vantaanportista liityntäbussilla Ikealle, josta pikavuorolla Saukkolaan, Halikosta Turun satamaan jne... Helsingin linja-autoasemalta Turun linja-autoasemalle matkustavia tuntuisi ainakin päiväsaikaan olevan hyvin vähän. Vastaavasti Vallilasta Kupittaalle haluava hyvin todennäköisesti kävelisi kilometrin matkan Pasilan asemalle ja ookaisi siitä junalla Kupittaalle. 

Helsingin kaupunkialueen pikavuoropysäkeiltä toki nousee usein paljonkin kyytiläisiä, mutta jostain Töölöstä, Meilahdesta tai Munkkiniemestä onkin helpompi matkustaa vierestä menevällä bussilla vaihtamatta perille sen sijaan, että menisi ensin paikallisbussilla tai ratikalla vaikka Pasilaan ja sieltä junalla Turkuun ja Turun päässä vielä kävelisi / matkustaisi paikallisbussilla perille. 

Päästä päähän bussilla matkustavia lienee eniten juuri silloin kun junat eivät palvele eli lähinnä klo 23-5 välisenä aikana. Olisikohan siis niin, että ainakin Helsinki - Turku -reitillä junat ja bussit palvelevat pääasiassa eri kohderyhmiä. Halutessaan palvella mahdollisimman suurta matkustajapotentiaalia, kannattaa liikennöitsijän ajaa sekä junia että busseja. Toistaiseksi Suomessa tämä mahdollisuus on vain VR-konsernilla, joka on tätä mahdollisuutta myös hyödyntänyt.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ai tarkoitat, että 1980-luvun ja 1990-alussa viranomaiset saivat kohdella oikeushenkilöitä ihan miten sattuu ilman mitään tasapuolisuusvaatimuksia?


Joukkoliikenteessä on Suomessa ollut EU:hun liittymiseen saakka privilegiojärjestelmä, jossa etusijalla ovat olleet ennestään ko. alueen liikennettä hoitaneet yhtiöt. Joukkoliikenne- ja linjalupien saaminen oli merkittävästi rajoitettua. En tiedä, pyydettiinkö jopa liikennöitsijöiltä tai linja-autoliitolta lausuntoa siitä, oliko lupia ylipäätään syytä myöntää. Taksipuolella ainakin on toimittu näin.

EU:hun liittyminen korjasi menettelyä sikäli, että kokonaan ostettu liikenne tuli kilpailutettavaksi. Samalla myös joukkoliikenne- ja linjalupien tarveharkintaa väljennettiin niin, että alalle tuloa ei enää rajoitettu. Sen sijaan linjalle tulo on edelleen rajoitettua.




> Sellainen ratkaisu tarkoittaisi aivan erilaista joukkoliikennejärjestelmää, mikä meillä on nyt, eikä sillä ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, ketkä liikennöitsijät ajavat bussivuoroja.


Suomen YTV-alueen, Tampereen ja Turun ulkopuolinen joukkoliikennejärjestelmä on merkittävien uudistusten edessä. Keskeisiä ongelmia ovat linjalupajärjestelmä sekä VR Oy:n henkilörautatieliikenteen monopoli.

Tapaukset Hanko - Karjaa ja Kouvola - Kotka kuvaavat hyvin järjestelmän estettä.

Tässä tapauksessa sillä, mikä liikennöitsijä ajaa bussivuoroja, on kuitenkin oleelinen merkitys. VR Oy voisi, jos se olisi johdettu yhtiö, päättää sisäisenä rationalisointina lopettaa bussiliikennöinnin ko. väleillä ja lisätä vastaavasti junavuoroja.

On epätodennäköistä, että mikään bussiliikennöitsijä lähtisi kilpailemaan tunnin välein kulkevien paikallisjunien kanssa samalla reitillä. Ainakin Turun seudulla yhtiöt ovat todenneet, etteivät siihen pysty.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tässä tapauksessa sillä, mikä liikennöitsijä ajaa bussivuoroja, on kuitenkin oleelinen merkitys. VR Oy voisi, jos se olisi johdettu yhtiö, päättää sisäisenä rationalisointina lopettaa bussiliikennöinnin ko. väleillä ja lisätä vastaavasti junavuoroja.


Vaatimasi Pohjolan Liikenteen myyminen pois VR-konsernista ei siis toisikaan tässä tapauksessa mitään etua joukkoliikennejärjestelmälle.

Minä uskon, että junaliikenteen lisäämisestä huolimatta busseille jäisi kysyntää, koska ne palvelevat useampia välipysäkkejä ja niissä on oma lippujärjestelmänsä. Joku liikennöitsijä varmasti tulisi apajille, jos Pohjolan Liikenne päättäisi lopettaa vuoronsa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Minä uskon, että junaliikenteen lisäämisestä huolimatta busseille jäisi kysyntää, koska ne palvelevat useampia välipysäkkejä ja niissä on oma lippujärjestelmänsä.


Karjaa - Hanko - välillä junille on tarpeen lisätä muutama pysäkki, ehkä puhutaan   
noin 3-4 pysäkistä. Silloin päällekkäistä bussiliikennettä ei tarvita.

Bussien houkutteleva lippujärjestelmä on nimeltään seutulippu. VR Oy ei ole jostakin syystä suostunut siihen liittymään. Seutulippuun liittyminen on paikallisjunaliikenteen vetovoiman ja talouden parantamisen yksi edellytys.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Luin VR:n historiikkia 1962-1987 ja se tarkensikin selvästi Pohjolan liikenteen ja VR:n suhdetta.

Oy Pohjolan liikenne Ab on ilmeisesti fuusioitu VR - yhtymään vasta myöhemmässä vaiheessa, ilmeisesti VR:n yhtiöittämisen tai liikelaitostamisen yhteydessä (siis joko 1989 tai 1995). Samassa yhteydessä VR:n kuorma-autoliikenne, kuten Transpoint - liiketoiminta on liitetty Pohjolan liikenne - yhtiöihin. Joku asian tuntevista voisi referoida tarkan historian sekä sen, minkä valtion viranomaisen ohjauksessa Oy Pohjolan liikenne Ab toimi.

Tämä myöhäinen yhteiselo selittää hyvin tässä ketjussa esille tulleet asiat:
- VR Oy:n raidehenkilöliikenteen ja Oy Pohjolan liikenne Ab:n aikatauluja, reittejä ja lippujärjestelmiä ei ole koordinoitu.
- VR - yhtymän konsernijohto ei johda Oy Pohjolan liikenne Ab:n toimintaa estääkseen suoran kilpailun VR Oy:n kiskoliikenteen kanssa.

Nämä selittyvät yksinkertaisesti lyhyellä yhteisellä historialla.

Tämä uudelleenarvio ei olennaisesti koske VR - konserniin kuuluvaa Transpoint - kumipyörätavaraliikennettä, koska se on historiikinkin mukaan ollut kiskoliikennettä korvaavaa liikennettä ja VR:n omaa toimintaa.

Tästä riippumatta, historiikin mukaan:
- VR ja Pohjolan liikenne olivat esimerkiksi kuorma-autoliikenteessä jakaneet Suomen reviireihin (s. 608 - 612)
- Paikallisjunaliikennettä lakkautettaessa "Lakkautettu junaliikenne onkin tavallisesti korvattu yhteistyössä Linja-autoliiton kanssa" (s. 568)

On selvää, että koska Oy  Pohjolan Liikenne Ab on ollut koko ajan valtionyhtiö, valtio on mielellään nähnyt, että lakkautettu paikallisjunaliikenne tai junavuorot on korvattu Oy Pohjolan Liikenne Ab:n linja-autoilla. Tämä ei kuitenkaan ennen Pohjolan liikenteen liittämistä VR Oy:hyn ole ollut VR:n ratkaisu, vaan liikenneministeriön tai lääninhallitusten ratkaisu.

Tässä suhteessa politiikka on varmasti vaihdellut sekä sen mukaan, onko ollut muita halukkaita liikennöitsijöitä tai mikä on kulloinkin ollut valtion haluama politiikka. Monelle päättäjälle on varmasti tuntunut hyvältä ajatukselta siirtää liikenne valtion rautateiltä valtion yhtiölle.

Linjalupien suhteen lienee selvä, että valtion viranomaiset ovat suosineet valtion yhtiötä. Valtion yhtiön suosimiseen ei ole ollut mitään estettä ennen Suomen EU - jäsenyyttä.

Nykyinen rakenteellinen kilpailu sekä sisäinen kumipyörille siirtomahdollisuus on tosiasia, eikä sitä VR - yhtymän heikko sisäinen koordinointi muuksi muuta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Linjalupien suhteen lienee selvä, että valtion viranomaiset ovat suosineet valtion yhtiötä. Valtion yhtiön suosimiseen ei ole ollut mitään estettä ennen Suomen EU - jäsenyyttä.


Tuollaisen väitteen tueksi varmasti olisi paikallaan tarjota näyttöä.

On todettava, että Pohjolan Liikenteen merkittävin kasvu on tapahtunut vasta viime vuosina - pääasiassa yrityskauppojen myötä (Onni Vilkas Oy, Pyhtään Liikenne Oy, sitä ennen mm. Someron Linja Oy, Lohjan Liikenne Oy sekä koko joukko pikkuyhtiöitä). Ennen näitä laajentumisia PL oli koko lailla pienehkö tekijä Suomen bussimarkkinoilla.
Myös on ihan hyvä muistaa, että Pohjolan Liikenne on vetäytynyt pohjoismmasta suunnasta, mm. Tornionjokilaaksosta. Sitä liikennettä ei kuitenkaan alettu korvata Kolarin radan uusilla paikallisjunavuoroilla, vaan muiden liikenteenharjoittajien linja-autoilla. Mikäli liikennepolitiikka saisi jatkua valtakunnallisella tasolla valtiovallan puolesta nykyperiaatteiden mukaisesti, myös muualla kehitys menisi saman kaavan mukaan vaikka PL myytäisiin pois VR-Yhtymästä. 

Foorumilla on useaan otteeseen arvioitu, että muukin kuin suurimpien kaupunkien paikallinen joukkoliikenne joudutaan järjestämään uudella tavoin, luultavimmin tilaaja - tuottaja -periaatteella. Tällöin yhteiskunnalla olisi kaikki mahdollisuudet ohjata liikennettä esimerkiksi maanteiltä kiskoille sekä poistamaan epärationaaliset päällekkäistarjonnat. Siinä tilanteessa ei liene merkityksellistä, kuka omistaa ja millä väylillä toimivia operaattoreita. Henkilöliikennettä useammalla alalla operoivia kansainvälisiä jättiläisiä on jo nyt maassamme hoitamassa linja-autoliikennettä. Naapurissamme Ruotsissa osa heistä ajaa mm. raitiovaunuja, erilaisia paikallisjunia, metroa ja rautateiden kaukoliikennettäkin bussiliikenteen hoitamisen ohella.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> On todettava, että Pohjolan Liikenteen merkittävin kasvu on tapahtunut vasta viime vuosina - pääasiassa yrityskauppojen myötä (Onni Vilkas Oy, Pyhtään Liikenne Oy, sitä ennen mm. Someron Linja Oy, Lohjan Liikenne Oy sekä koko joukko pikkuyhtiöitä).


Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla, mitkä liikennöintialueet ovat tulleet tätä myötä, ja missä vaiheessa. Ilmeisesti pääosa muutoksista on tapahtunut 1990- ja 2000-luvuilla ja Etelä-Suomen liikennealueella.




> Tällöin yhteiskunnalla olisi kaikki mahdollisuudet ohjata liikennettä esimerkiksi maanteiltä kiskoille sekä poistamaan epärationaaliset päällekkäistarjonnat. Siinä tilanteessa ei liene merkityksellistä, kuka omistaa ja millä väylillä toimivia operaattoreita.


Aivan totta, ja mielestäni seudulliset / alueelliset viranomaiset ovakin tärkein joukkoliikenteen kehittämiskeino.

Mikäli VR Oy:n henkilöraideliikennemonopolia ei pureta, joukkoliikenneviranomaisten keinovalikoimasta puuttuu tosiasiassa nykyisen rataverkon käyttö.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla, mitkä liikennöintialueet ovat tulleet tätä myötä, ja missä vaiheessa. Ilmeisesti pääosa muutoksista on tapahtunut 1990- ja 2000-luvuilla ja Etelä-Suomen liikennealueella.


Kotka - Hamina -suunta liittyi PL:n kenttään v. 1999 - 2000 Vilkkaan ja Pyhtään Liikenteen hankintojen myötä.
Länsisuunnalla liikenne oli laajentunut hieman aikaisemmin rajusti etenkin Lohjan Liikenteen ja Someron Linjan ostojen seurauksena. Pienempien talojen linjaliikennettä on sittemmin hankittu mm. Vihdin suunnalta. Hki - Turku -pikavuororeitillä Pohjola oli toki mukana jo ennen Somero-kauppaakin, tosin nykyistä pienemmällä markkinaosuudella. Tällöinen vuorot jaettiin Vainion ja Matka-Autojen kanssa. Tarjontaa oli selvästi vähemmän kuin nykyään. Myös junia kulki aikanaan Hki - Tku -reitillä vain pieni murto-osa tämänpäiväiseen verrattuna.

Palaan vielä Kotka - Kouvola -reittiin. Sillä yhteysvälillä liikkuu päivän aikana tasan yksi entinen Vilkkaan Kotka - Tampere - Kotka -pikavuoro. Itse en pysty sitä pikavuoroa (muita Pohjolan autoja reitillä ei siis kulje) pitämään minkäänlaisena kilpailijana Kotka - Kouvola -taajamajunaliikenteelle.

----------


## LateZ

Eräitä Pohjolan Liikenteen ja Viipurin Linja-Auto Oy:n linjoja:

Helsinki-Turku, pikoja 6, vakioita 4
Turku-Naantali, kymmenkunta vuoroa
Helsinki-Hanko, kaksi vuoroa Kauklahden Mustion kautta, 1 Lohjan kautta, pika viikoittain
Karjaa-Riihimäki, päivittäin
Jyväskylä-Kokkola, pika kahdesti päivässä, yhdessä Karstulan liik. kanssa
Oulu-Raahe, kolme päivässä
Kemi-Rovaniemi, kolmasti päivässä
Rovaniemi-Kemijärvi, kahdesti
Rovniemi-Salla, kerran
Kemi-Muonio, neljästi, yksi niistä pika
Tornio-Pello, päivittäin
Kemi-Tornio, päivittäin
Pello-Muoni, päivittäin
Mikkeli-Savonlinna, päivittäin
Mikkeli-Uukuniemi, arkisin
Kuopio-Iisalmi, kahdesti
Kuopio-Kajaani, kolmasti
Iisalmi-Kajaani, kahdesti
Kuopio-Siilinjärvi, 15 vuoroa päivässä
Kajaani-Otanmäki, viidesti
Kajaani-Kuusamo, kerran
Kajaani-Maanselkä, XeiL
Kajaani-Säräisniemi, XeiL
Kajaani-Oulu, päivittäin, pika toiseen suuntaan
Kajaani-Kuhmo, päivittäin
Imatra-Pohjalankila, XeiL
Imatra-Puumala, maks, 5 vuoroa
Imatra-Simpele, 5
Imatra-Rantasalmi, kaksi
Savonlinna-Imatra, päivittäin
Savonlinna-Uukuniemi, maks. kolmasti
Savonlinna-Kiviapaja, päivittäin
Savonlinna-Sulkava, päivittäin
Helsinki-Joensuu, pika päivittäin
Helsinki-Imatra, pika päivittäin
Kouvola-Imatra, muutamia vakiovuoroja
Savonlinna-Pieksämäki, päivittäin
Savonlinna-Punkasalmi, kymmenkunta vuoroa, muutama jatkaa Lohikoskelle

Kuten ylläolevasta huomataan, ajaa Pohjolan Liikenne näistä vuoroista enää pientä osaa. Liiketoiminta on keskittynyt eräille alueille, joilla yritystä on vahvistettu yrityskaupoin. Viipurin Linja-Auton tuossa tulo mukaan muodostaa yrityskaupan myötä pitkälti Pohjolan Liikenteen nykyisen Imatran liikennealueen. Tietoisesti on hakeuduttu pois eräiltä alueilta.

Vuorot ovat vuodelta 1975. Sen jälkeen  tulleet ja nykyäänkin ajettavat vuorot ovat perustuneet  tuolloisen liikennekentän kehittämiseen. Nykyisiä Pohjolan Liikenteen liikennöimiä pitkiä pikalinjoja on edeltänyt liikennöinti jossain linjan alueella. Mielestäni yhtiön reitit ovat kehittyneet tuon jälkeen melko lailla normaalin linja-autoliikkeen reittien tavoin.

Sitäpaitsi noidenkin vuorojen tuloon on usein liittynyt junaa korvaavuutta ihan perustellustikin. Helsinki-Hanko ja Helsinki-Turku -väleillä saatiin kierrettyä N:liiton vuokra-alue. Toisaalta H:ki-Joensuu -välillä vuorot tulivat rautatieliikenteen ollessa keskeytettynä. Jonkin aikaa ajoivat sekä Pohjolan Liikenteen että Valtionrautateiden linja-autotkin.

Jos yhtiö myydään pois tai se lopettaa junan kanssa kilpailevia vuorojaan,  on vaikea kuvitella, ettei joku muu yritys niitä vuoroja jatkaisi. Noh, eipähän VR sitten kilpailisi itsensä kanssa. Mitään perustetta vaikkapa Helsinki-Turku -pikalinjaliikenteen harventmiseen ei varmasti lääninhallituksessa ole.

----------


## Compact

> Mielestäni nyt Compact menee asiattomuuksiin.


ELI:
Mitenkä se asia nyt on?

Onko VR-Yhtymä Oy:n tytäryhtiöitä
a) Oy Pohjolan Liikenne Ab
c) VR Osakeyhtiö
d) jne.

Vai VR Osakeyhtiön tytäryhtiöitä
a) Oy Pohjolan Liikenne Ab
b) jne.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Oy Pohjolan Liikenne Ab tytäryhtiöineen on VR - konsernin rakenteessa nimenomaan rautatieliikennettä harjoittavan VR Osakeyhtiön alainen yhtiö.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Noista reitistä sen verran, että miksihän Pohjolan Liikenne Tampereelle ajaa myös?. Ainakaan Helsingistä se ei minun tietääkseni Tampereelle liikennöi, joten tuleekohan sitten Kotkasta?

----------


## killerpop

> Noista reitistä sen verran, että miksihän Pohjolan Liikenne Tampereelle ajaa myös?. Ainakaan Helsingistä se ei minun tietääkseni Tampereelle liikennöi, joten tuleekohan sitten Kotkasta?


No sieltäpä sieltä, Onni Vilkkaan peruja ko linja. Tismalleen samaa Tampere-Lahti-Kouvola-Kotka reittiä ajaa myös Paunu.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Ja eikös Pohjolan Liikenteellä jonkin aikaa joskus takavuosina ollut ihan muusta verkostaan irrallista liikennettä Tampereelta Kangasalan suuntaan? Taitaa kyseinen linja nykysin olla Veolian hallussa.

----------


## killerpop

> Ja eikös Pohjolan Liikenteellä jonkin aikaa joskus takavuosina ollut ihan muusta verkostaan irrallista liikennettä Tampereelta Kangasalan suuntaan?


En nyt historiaa tunne kovin hyvin, mutta kytkisin Pohjolan Liikenteen ainakin Tampereen ja Tampere-Pirkkalan lentokentän väliseen liikenteeseen, joka sittemmin on päätynyt Paunun ajettavaksi.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Pohjolan Liikenne ehti lentoasemasukkuloinnin lisäksi ajella Tampereen suunnalla myös ostettuaan Niilo T. Lahtisen vanhan bussiyrityksen vuonna 1967.
Hirveän pitkäaikaista tuosta episodista ei tullut: Tampere-Kangasala-Ponsa -vuoroista luovuttiin jossain vaiheessa Alhosen & Lastusen hyväksi ja loput, mm. Länkipohjaan ulottuneet vuorot siirtyivät Paunulle ihan 1970-luvun lopussa.

----------


## antti

Tampereella oli vielä 1960 luvulla bussi-isäntä Niilo Lahtinen, joka tummanviininpunaisine ja hopearaitaisine autoineen  ajoi Tampereelta Oriveden ja Sahalahden kautta Länkipohjaan sekä Kuhmoisiin että Ponsaan. Pohjolan Liikenne osti tämän firman, mutta se oli niin erillään muusta toiminnasta, joten muutamaa vuotta myöhemmin Ponsan vuorot myytiin Alhonen&Lastuselle ja muut Paunulle. Minullakin on hämärä muistikuva että Pohjolan Liikenne olisi jossain muodossa joskus ajanut lentokentälle, mutta tarkemmat yksityiskohdat ovat unohtuneet.   OFFTOPIC: Tässä kävi niin, että samaan aikaan kun kirjoitin omaa kirjettäni, Kaitsu ehti vastata täydellisemmin.

----------


## Skyliner

Hieman ihmettelen viestiketjun eräiden kirjoitusten sävyä; toisaalta on selkeää ideologista halua yksityistää valtionyhtiöitä, mutta näyttää myös olevan markkinatalouteen kuulumaton halu siirtää matkustajia liikennevälineestä toiseen hallinnollisella päätöksellä.

Ihan noin faktoiksi pähkäilyyn, Helsinki - Turku pikavuoroliikenne ei kovinkaan suorasti kilpaile junan kanssa, sillä reitti ja välipysäkit ovat erilaiset. Lisäksi kyseisen pikavuororeitin liikevaihdosta jopa kolmasosa tulee bussirahdista. Näin ollen vaikka matkustamo voi olla tyhjempi, saattaa auton ruuma olla täynnä ja vuoro kannattava.

Suurin osa Pohjolan Liikenteen vuorotarjonnasta ei kilpaile junien kanssa. Pohjolan Liikenteen kannattavinta liikennettä on länsi-uudellamaalla tapahtuva vakiovuoroliikenne lähinnä Helsinkiin, jossa ei ole junavaihtoehtoa. Karjaa-Hanko-reitistö on tähän verrattuna piskuista. Yhtä lukuunottamatta kaikki kyseisen reitin vuorot jatkavat muualle. Myös näillä reiteillä huomattava osa matkustajavirrasta, lähinnä koululaisista, suuntautuu Lohjalle. Reittiä Karjaa-Hanko ajaa myös useampi muu liikennöitsijä, ja Pohjolan Liikenteenkin vuoroista suuri osa on Lindholm Linesin peruja, yhtiö ostettiin muistaakseni vuonna 2003.

Mielestäni on vain hyvä, että juna- ja bussiliikenne kilpailevat keskenään. Näin ollen matkustaja voi valita sen liikennemuodon joka hänelle itselleen sopii parhaiten. Täysin mielettömänä pidän ajatusta, että tappiollista junaliikennettä pitäisi lisätä, ja kannattavia bussivuoroja lakkauttaa. Pohjolan Liikenteen bussiliikenteestä suurin osa ajetaan kannattavana liiketoimintana, ilman valtion tukea. Pohjolan Liikenne tulouttaa VR:lle joka vuosi merkittävän summan rahaa, eli näin kumipyöräliikenne itse asiassa subventoi junaliikennettä.

Nykyisessä järjestelmässä kumipyörä- ja junaliikenne täydentävät toisiaan, ja näin pitää ollakin. Matkojen ja lastien vaihdellessa vaihtelee myös se, mikä liikennemuoto on kannattavin.

Bussiliikenne tulee muuttumaan tulevan viiden vuoden aikana huomattavasti; on käsittääkseni melko varmaa että kaikki vakiovuoroliikenne tullaan EU:n säännösten takia kilpailuttamaan. Ilmeisesti ainoastaan pikavuoroliikenne jää kilpailutuksen ulkopuolelle. Näin käynee Linja-autoliiton jyrkästä vastustuksesta huolimatta. Itse pidän tätä varsin luontevana, koska tällöin yhteiskunta pääsee suunnittelemaan joukkoliikennettä, ja taas yhtiöt pääsevät kilpailemaan vapaasti toistensa kanssa. Toivottavasti herätään myös huomaamaan julkisen liikenteen tuen tarve.

Mitä tulee Pohjolan Liikenteen omistukseen; mielestäni valtio-omisteisuudesta ei ole yhtiölle haittaa. Jos liikennettä jatkossa kilpailutetaan, on hyvä, että valtiolla on instrumentti, jolla purkaa mahdollisia jumiutuneita kilpailutilanteita.

Sinänsä yhtiön yksityistäminen on arvovalinta. Kuten täällä on jo todettu, etenkään kotimaisia ostajaehdokkaita ei montaa ole, ja sittenkin epäilyttää, onko voittoa tuottavasta yhtiöstä saatavissa riittävän suuri hinta, jotta kauppa kannattaisi. Lypsävää lehmää kun ei kannata tappaa...

----------


## ultrix

> Täysin mielettömänä pidän ajatusta, että tappiollista junaliikennettä pitäisi lisätä, ja kannattavia bussivuoroja lakkauttaa. Pohjolan Liikenteen bussiliikenteestä suurin osa ajetaan kannattavana liiketoimintana, ilman valtion tukea. Pohjolan Liikenne tulouttaa VR:lle joka vuosi merkittävän summan rahaa, eli näin kumipyöräliikenne itse asiassa subventoi junaliikennettä.


Onhan se sinänsä mieletöntä. Jos lisätään rautateiden ostoliikennettä, lisätään sitä ilman bussiliikennelupien lakkauttamista ja mielellään eri aikoihin kulkevaksi kuin juna. Karjaa-Hanko-taajamajunasta sen verran, että tunnin välein kulkevan taajamajunaliikenteen, joka on mahdollisesti neljän vuoden päästä käytännössä Y-junaliikennettä tulee olla kuitenkin keskeinen Raaseporin alueen joukkoliikenneyhteys. Vakiovuorobussit voi pitää siinä rinnalla, kunhan niillä palvellaan selkeästi eri alueita ja niissä käyvät samat liput kuin junassa. Nykyisellään taajamajunien kalustokierto ei ole parasta mahdollista, jos junia käytetään koko ajan liikenteessä, saadaan junaliikenteestä myös kannattavampaa. Seutulippujen käyttöönotto junissa parantaa junaliikennettä vielä entisestään.




> Mitä tulee Pohjolan Liikenteen omistukseen; mielestäni valtio-omisteisuudesta ei ole yhtiölle haittaa. Jos liikennettä jatkossa kilpailutetaan, on hyvä, että valtiolla on instrumentti, jolla purkaa mahdollisia jumiutuneita kilpailutilanteita.


Samaa mieltä. Yhtiö tulisi vain erottaa VR-konsernista omaksi itsenäiseksi yhtiökseen suoraan valtion omistajaohjausyksikön alaisuuteen, tällä hetkellä kun ristisubvention vaara on olemassa, molempiin suuntiin.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Pohjolan Liikenne on ainoa yhtiö joka ottaa Pikavuorolisän kausilippulaisilta Porvoo-Hki välillä. Tiedustelin asiaa ja vastaus kuului palautteessa:





> Pikavuoromaksu peritään korvauksena vakiovuoroja harvemmista pysähdyksistä ja nopeammasta matkasta. Porvoo-Helsinki väli ei tässä suhteessa poikkea muusta liikenteestämme.


Toisaalta loogista, mutta toisaalta jotenkin epäloogista kun muut eivät sitä käytä.

----------


## Lasse

> Pohjolan Liikenne on ainoa yhtiö joka ottaa Pikavuorolisän kausilippulaisilta Porvoo-Hki välillä. Tiedustelin asiaa ja vastaus kuului palautteessa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toisaalta loogista, mutta toisaalta jotenkin epäloogista kun muut eivät sitä käytä.


En nyt tiedä mitä kausilippua tarkoitat, mutta kyllä Porvoon Liikennekin perii pikalisän omalla ainoalla pikavuorollaan. Savonlinja-Yhtiöt ajaa Porvoo-Helsinki välin ilman pikalisää. Sitten ei kannata sekoittaa Porvoon Liikenteen ja Pukkilan Liikenteen moottoritievuoroja pikavuoroiksi, ne kun ovat vakiovuoroja.

En muutenkaan oikain ymmärrä valituksesi aihetta, jos perusteena on se että "muut" eiät peri. Jos joku antaa alennusta, niin eihän se velvoita muita tekemään niin!

----------


## Aleksi.K

> En muutenkaan oikain ymmärrä valituksesi aihetta, jos perusteena on se että "muut" eiät peri. Jos joku antaa alennusta, niin eihän se velvoita muita tekemään niin!


Tässä ei ole valittamisen kanssa mitään tekemistä! En itse kuulu asiakasryhmään, joten en ala sellaista rutisemaan sellaisesta joka ei niin kosketa! Mutta kyllä vaan voisi olettaa, että kun nuo PL:llän ja SL:llän linjat EB-kilvin kulkevat, että olisi hinnoittelupolitiikka sama. Olkookin, että Pohjolan Liikenne on aina Pohjolan Liikenne..

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mutta kyllä vaan voisi olettaa, että kun nuo PL:llän ja SL:llän linjat EB-kilvin kulkevat, että olisi hinnoittelupolitiikka sama. Olkookin, että Pohjolan Liikenne on aina Pohjolan Liikenne..


Kyllä hinnoitteluvapaus koskee kaikki liikenteenharjoittajia, kuuluipa ajettava bussivuoro sitten ExpressBus-markkinointiyhteenliittymään tai ei. Myöskään nimi Pohjolan Liikenne Oy ei ole tässä asiassa missään erityisasemassa.

On myös muita hyvinkin tunnettuja yhteysvälejä, joissa on jo vuosia peritty erilaisia hintoja liikenteenharjoittajan pysyvän tarjouksen tms. johdosta. On mielenkiintoista, että linja-autoliikennettä arvostellaan vuorotellen epäyhtenäisistä hinnoista tai sitten päinvastaisesta eli hintakartelleista...

----------


## Koala

Tsiigatkaa uudet webbisivut:

http://www.pohjolanliikenne.fi/

----------


## dima

> Tsiigatkaa uudet webbisivut:
> 
> http://www.pohjolanliikenne.fi/


Ainakin tuossa Etelä-Suomen linjakartassa on virhe: eipä ole PLn autoja yli kolmeen vuoteen näkynyt  Puumala-Mikkeli -suunnalla.  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> Jos yhtiön myynti ei onnistuisikaan, kumipyöräpuoli olisi kuitenkin välittömästi irrotettava VR-Yhtymästä täysin erilliseksi konserniksi, myös liittäminen Suomen Posti Oy:n alaisuuteen on nykyistä ratkaisua järkevämpi.


Minusta kannattaisi selvittää oikeasti PL-konsernin erottaminen VR-konsernista ja edelleen liittäminen Itella-konserniin. Luulisi saavutettavan jonkinlaista kilpailuetua siitä, että saman fiman kyydissä voi lähettää mitä vain kirjeestä täysperärekalliseen. Osittainhan Postin ja Transpointin palvelut ovat päällekkäisiä, etenkin isojen pakettien - rullakkokuljetusten kokoluokassa.

----------


## kuukanko

Tämän päivän Kauppalehden mukaan VR:n toimitusjohtaja suunnittelee VR Cargon ja Transpointin fuusioimista. Pohjolan Liikenteelle jäisi jäljelle vain bussiliikenne ja se myytäisiin pois VR-konsernista.

----------


## Madmax

> Tämän päivän Kauppalehden mukaan VR:n toimitusjohtaja suunnittelee VR Cargon ja Transpointin fuusioimista. Pohjolan Liikenteelle jäisi jäljelle vain bussiliikenne ja se myytäisiin pois VR-konsernista.


Toivottavasti Vainion Liikenne vie, mutta firman koko huomioiden ei varmaan montaa ostaja ehdokasta ole.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Toivottavasti Vainion Liikenne vie, mutta firman koko huomioiden ei varmaan montaa ostaja ehdokasta ole.


On olemassa myös kirosana nimeltä Tommolan talo, joka on ennenkin isoja taloja napsinut. Viimeisin SatLi. Toisaalta en jaksa uskoa, että Tommola haluaisi hirveätä määrää paikallis- ja vakiovuoroliikennettä, mitä PL:llä on.

----------


## LateZ

Eiköhän myytäessä sentään yhtiötä pilkottaisi sen verran, että halukkaita ostajia eri tyyppiseen liikenteeseen olisi. Kilpailuun valmisttautuvassa Suomessa sinänsä ilmeisesti kannattava Länsi-Uudenmaan vakiovuoroliikenne yhdistettynä Helsingin paikallisliikenteeseen voisi saada jonkin uuden kansainvälisen yhtiön kiinnostumaan. Vankka jalansija niin ytv-alueella kuin myös kilpailutettavassa muussa liikenteessä avaisi mahdollisuuksia jopa valtakunnalliseen toimintaan. Kuitenkin nimenomaan säännöllisesti kilpailutettava liikenne niin kumipyörillä kuin kiskoillakin on noitten varsinaista osaamista.

Jos pitkän matkan liikenne todella avautuu kilpailulle, on se osa yhtymän toiminnasta kiinnostavaa vain niitten kotimaisten yritysten näkökulmasta, jotka puolestaan haluavat vankistaa asemaansa omalla alueellaan ennen kilpailun tuloa. Kansainvälisen yrityksen tuskin kannattaa maksaa liikenneluvista, jotka kohtapuoliin käyvät arvottomiksi.

----------


## Epa

Ajatuksena tuntuisi mahdolliselta, että Pohjolan Liikenteen ostaisi Savonlinja. Eteläisessä itä-Suomessa yritykset liikennöivät nykyisin useilla samoilla reiteillä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Pohjolan liikenteen myyminen olisi kerrankin hyvä uutinen VR Oy:stä. Se kannustaisi myös kummasti hyödyntämään monopolin mahdollisuuksia, kun enää ei olisi mahdollista siirtää konsernin sisällä henkilöliikennettä radalta kumipyörille.

Harmi vain, että tavararahtipuolta ei myydä. Sillä puolella ei kuitenkaan enää ole monopoliakaan.

----------


## ess

> On olemassa myös kirosana nimeltä Tommolan talo, joka on ennenkin isoja taloja napsinut. Viimeisin SatLi. Toisaalta en jaksa uskoa, että Tommola haluaisi hirveätä määrää paikallis- ja vakiovuoroliikennettä, mitä PL:llä on.


Onhan Koiviston autolla kokemusta ennestään YTV-alueen paikallisliikenteestä.

----------


## Automies

Ilmalan varikon ilmoitustaululla on toimitusjohtaja Heikki Alangon antama tiedote jonka mukaan hän on keskustellut asiasta VR:n ylimmän johdon kanssa ja vakuuttaa että huhut yhtiön myynnistä ovat perättömiä.

----------


## kuukanko

Yrityskaupoissahan on tapana kiistää kaikki julkisuudessa, kunnes kauppakirjat on allekirjoitettu.

----------


## esk1m0

Tänään on emoyhtiö VR:n osalta kumottu huhu, jonka mukaan VR olisi luopumassa sen enempää Pohjolan Henkilöliikenteestä eikä Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenteestäkään. Kyseinen osa kauppalehden artikkelia oli toimittajan omaa spekulaatiota ja siis vailla todellista merkitystä.

----------


## esk1m0

> Yrityskaupoissahan on tapana kiistää kaikki julkisuudessa, kunnes kauppakirjat on allekirjoitettu.


Itse olen viidettä vuotta ko. yrityksen palveluksessa, ja huhuja tulee tasaisin väliajoin. Milloin meitä ollaan ostamassa ja milloin PL ostaa esim. Vainion.

Itse olen tyytyväinen nykyiseen enkä taatusti kaipaa ensimmäistäkään kabussia Ilmalan varikolle seisomaan.

----------


## killerpop

Yritän välttää mahdollisuuksieni mukaan kaikkia spekulaatioita, mutta tämä on kieltämättä mielenkiintoinen. Siitäkin huolimatta, että yritysjohto kiistää kaiken.

Pohjolan Liikenne on oman käsitykseni mukaan todella erinomaisessa tuloskunnossa. Tosin tästä taitaa kunnia mennä juurikin Pohjolan Henkilöliikenne Oy:lle, joka on varmasti yksi Suomen kannattavammista bussiyrityksistä.

Jos sekä hnekilöliikenne että kaupunkiliikenne olisi myytävänä samassa paketissa, voisi ostajaehdokkaat olla vähissä, ja kokonaisuuden hinta jotain sellaista, johon harvalla olisi varaa. Voisi toistaalta kysyä, miksi myydä tuottavaa toimintaa?

Kokonaisuutena Pohjolan Liikenne ei ole mikään ihan pieni tekijä. Kannattamattomat reitit on saneerattu pois aikapäiviä sitten ja jäljellä on vain euroja takova, hyvän brändin omaava Pohjolan Liikenne. Jotain ihan muuta, kuin ne ruskeat porobussit silloin 90-luvun alussa.

Jos Pohjolan Liikenne olisi kaupan, voisin kuvitella, että hintavaraus olisi niin yläkanttiin, että sitä ei mikään taho ostaisi. Vaan miksipä luopua hyvään tuloskuntoon päässeestä yhtiöstä?

----------


## esk1m0

Tätä samaa pähkäilin itsekin pienessä mielessäni. Eli jos VR on säästötalkoissa ja rahaa pitäisi jostain saada, niin miksi he myisivät kannattavat tytäryhtiöt pois?

Oltaisiinpa palkoissa yhtä lähellä formulamaailmaa kun huhuissa...? :Laughing:

----------


## JSL

Jos VR OY on PA, niin silloin pitää myydä sellaista, mikä menee kaupaksi. Ei ole ollenkaan mahdoton ajatus että myytäisiin, myytiinhan tankkiautopuolikin Simeonille.

----------


## ultrix

> On olemassa myös kirosana nimeltä Tommolan talo, joka on ennenkin isoja taloja napsinut. Viimeisin SatLi. Toisaalta en jaksa uskoa, että Tommola haluaisi hirveätä määrää paikallis- ja vakiovuoroliikennettä, mitä PL:llä on.


Niin, ostihan Metsäpietilä takavuosina Gold Linen (aik. Postilinjat) silloiselta Suomen Posti Oy:ltä. 




> Pohjolan liikenteen myyminen olisi kerrankin hyvä uutinen VR Oy:stä. Se kannustaisi myös kummasti hyödyntämään monopolin mahdollisuuksia, kun enää ei olisi mahdollista siirtää konsernin sisällä henkilöliikennettä radalta kumipyörille.
> 
> Harmi vain, että tavararahtipuolta ei myydä. Sillä puolella ei kuitenkaan enää ole monopoliakaan.


En myisi PL:ää kokonaan pois valtion omistuksesta, ellei finanssisyistä ole pakottavaa tarvetta. Sen sijaan Pohjolan liikenteen erottaminen VR:stä omaksi valtionyhtiökseen on ihan hyvä ajatus, ellei PL:n liikennekenttää kehitetä junien liityntäliikenteen suuntaan ja yhdistetä VR Henkilöliikenteen liikennekokonaisuuteen. Kaupunkiliikenteen tuottajana PL on outolintu, puhtaana valtionyhtiönä ilman rautatiekytköksiä firma olisi luonnollisemmassa asemassa.

Tavaraliikenteen osalta harkitsisin vielä. VR Cargo on kuitenkin rautainen brändi ja se hoitaa melko erilaistakin liikennettä kuin Transpoint-yhtiöt. Jos PL-konserni puretaan ja Transpoint-yhtiöt liitetään emoyhtiöstänsä VR Osakeyhtiöstä pilkottavaan tavaraliikennettä harjoittavaan tytäryhtiöön, olisi luontevampaa, mikäli firman nimi olisi VR Cargo Oy ja kumipyörillä tarjottava "ovelta ovelle"-palvelu VR Cargo Transpoint-nimellä. 

Vaihtoehtona VR:n kumipyörä- ja rautapyöräkuljetusten yhdistämiselle selvittäisin Itella-fuusion. Itellan logistiikkaliiketoiminta ja Transpointin liiketoiminta ovat pitkälti päällekkäiset, ja firmoilla on sama omistaja. Rohkenen epäillä, että Itellalla ja Transpointilla on enemmän yhteistä ja päällekkäistä kuin VR:llä ja Transpointilla. Transpointin isoin etu VR-yhteistyöhön on toki terminaalien sijaitseminen pääsääntöisesti ratapihojen yhteydessä, mutta käytännössä Transpoint ja VR Cargo "kilpailevat" keskenään niin, että Transpoint kuljettaa sen lastin, mikä olisi järkevämpi kuljettaa raiteilla. Toivottavasti mahdollinen fuusio vähentäisi typeryyksiä, kun toimitaan saman toiminimen sisällä.

Vielä pidemmälle kehiteltynä valtion kuljetuskonsernina Itella + Transpoint + VR Cargo firman rekoilla voitaisiin viedä postin runkokuljetukset ratapihalla raiteille ja saman firman junilla toiselle puolelle Suomenmaata purettavaksi ja edelleen postikeskukseen tyhjennettäväksi. Eri asiakkaille voitaisiin tarjota kuljetuspalveluja postikortista 20 vaunun juniin saumattomasti.




> Tänään on emoyhtiö VR:n osalta kumottu huhu, jonka mukaan VR olisi luopumassa sen enempää Pohjolan Henkilöliikenteestä eikä Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenteestäkään. Kyseinen osa kauppalehden artikkelia oli toimittajan omaa spekulaatiota ja siis vailla todellista merkitystä.


Harmi, mutta hyvä sinänsä: valtiolla säilyy ainakin yksi bussifirma, mutta ikävä kyllä osana VR:ää, jonka rautateiden henkilöliikennemonopolin omaavana yhtiönä olisi parempi toimia pelkkänä rautatieyhtiönä.

----------


## Star502

> Tänään on emoyhtiö VR:n osalta kumottu huhu, jonka mukaan VR olisi luopumassa sen enempää Pohjolan Henkilöliikenteestä eikä Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenteestäkään. Kyseinen osa kauppalehden artikkelia oli toimittajan omaa spekulaatiota ja siis vailla todellista merkitystä.


Niinhän ne kumoaa huhut,se olisikin ollut ensimmäinen kerta,jos olisi kerrottu,että "kyllä myynnissä on ja ostajan kanssa neuvotellaan"

----------


## TRe

Myynnistä päättää omistaja. Niinpä omistajan (valtion edustajan), ei toimitusjohtajan tai VR:n, on selvästi ilmoitettava onko yritys kaupan vai ei.
Näinhän ei ole tapahtunut. 
Valtio listasi strategisesti tärkeät yhtiöt, joiden omistuksen se haluaa säilyttää. Loput on tarvittaessa myynnissä ja kaikkien näiden yhtiöiden osalta on seurauksena jatkuva spekulointi myynnistä.
Pohjolan liikenne, VR-cargo ja transpoint eivät olleet strategisten yritysten joukossa. Perusteluina ajatus, että ne ajat ovat ohi, jolloin valtiolla, stragisessa mielessä, on tarvetta omistaa kuljetusyhtiöitä ? Yksityistäminen on monella muullakin alalla muotia. Huhumylly jatkunee.
Itse pidän Pohjolan Liikennettä yhtenä suomen parhaimpana linja-autoalan yrityksenä, ikävä kyllä. Yrityshän nimittäin kannattaa myydä juuri silloin, jos kerran myydä aikoo.
En myöskään usko, että valtio kaavailee PL:stä HELB:n tapaista "hintahäirikköä" laajenevaan kilpailuun. Ainakin tähän asti PL on kilpailut voittanut reilulla pelillä.

Onko fuusio jonkin muun yhtiön kanssa mahdollinen ?
Ainahan ei tarvitse myydä ? Halukkaita varmaan on ?

----------


## petro

> Vaihtoehtona VR:n kumipyörä- ja rautapyöräkuljetusten yhdistämiselle selvittäisin Itella-fuusion. Itellan logistiikkaliiketoiminta ja Transpointin liiketoiminta ovat pitkälti päällekkäiset, ja firmoilla on sama omistaja. Rohkenen epäillä, että Itellalla ja Transpointilla on enemmän yhteistä ja päällekkäistä kuin VR:llä ja Transpointilla. 
> 
> Vielä pidemmälle kehiteltynä valtion kuljetuskonsernina Itella + Transpoint + VR Cargo firman rekoilla voitaisiin viedä postin runkokuljetukset ratapihalla raiteille ja saman firman junilla toiselle puolelle Suomenmaata purettavaksi ja edelleen postikeskukseen tyhjennettäväksi. Eri asiakkaille voitaisiin tarjota kuljetuspalveluja postikortista 20 vaunun juniin saumattomasti.


Itella (silloin Suomen Posti) on jo aiemmin myynyt kuljetusyrityksensä Kelpo Kuljetuksen DHL:lle, joka nyt huolehtii postin runkokuljetuksista Suomessa.  DHL:n omistaa Saksan posti.

----------


## ultrix

> Valtio listasi strategisesti tärkeät yhtiöt, joiden omistuksen se haluaa säilyttää. Loput on tarvittaessa myynnissä ja kaikkien näiden yhtiöiden osalta on seurauksena jatkuva spekulointi myynnistä.
> Pohjolan liikenne, VR-cargo ja transpoint eivät olleet strategisten yritysten joukossa. Perusteluina ajatus, että ne ajat ovat ohi, jolloin valtiolla, stragisessa mielessä, on tarvetta omistaa kuljetusyhtiöitä ? Yksityistäminen on monella muullakin alalla muotia.


VR-Yhtymä Oy kuuluu valtion omistajapolitiikassa yhtiöryhmään 1 b: _Vahvan sijoittajaintressin lisäksi yhtiöön liittyy strategisia intressejä, joiden vuoksi valtion on syytä pysyä toistaiseksi vahvana omistajana tai turvata muulla tavoin kyseiset strategiset intressit, jos omistusosuutta pienennetään tai omistuksesta luovutaan_. VR-Yhtymä on VR-konsernin emoyhtiö. Pohjolan liikenne ja Transpoint ovat konsernin tytäryhtiöitä, VR Cargo taas osa konsernin rautatieliikennettä harjoittavaa VR Osakeyhtiötä. Sinänsä tosiaan yhtiöitä ei ole mainittu erityisesti strategisiksi omistaa, mutta yhtä lailla voisi väittää, että VR Osakeyhtiön henkilöliikennepuolikin joutaisi valtion hallusta pihalle, jolloin yhtymän olemassaolo asettuisi vähintäänkin outoon valoon. 

Oletko muuten huomannut, että viimeisten vuoden-parin aikana valtion omistus on noussut taas muodikkaaksi 20 vuoden tauon jälkeen? Mediassa pidetään isoa älämölöä valtion omistajaohjauksesta yhtiössä, jonka osakekannasta se omistaa vain 12,3 % (StoraEnso), ja melkein unohdetaan, että tähdellisempää olisi keskustella 100 % valtiollisen, paljolti monopoliasemassa toimivan VR-konsernin omistajaohjauksesta. Ainoa valtio-omistuksellinen juttu oli makuuvaunukauppa, jonka seurauksena CEO ja pääjohtaja erosivat. Valtio omistaa nyt ja jatkossakin kaksi merkittävää kuljetuskonsernia: VR:n ja Itellan. Nämä kilpailevat monella markkinasegmentillä keskenään, mielestäni aivan turhaan. Sama tilanne on myös radanpidossa, jossa valtiokonserni omistaa Destian ja VR-Radan, jotka kilpailevat keskenään.

 Mielestäni VR:n konsernirakenteeksi soveltuisi parhaiten seuraava: emoyhtiö VR Osakeyhtiö tai valtion liikelaitoksena toimiva _Valtion Raideliikenneliikelaitos_, joka myös harjoittaa rautateiden kaukoliikennettä. Tytäryhtiöinä VR Cargo, joka harjoittaa rautateiden tavaraliikennettä, VR Lähiliikenne markkinoilla toimivana lähiraideliikenneoperaattorina, tytäryhtiöinä tai tulosyksikköinä VR Konepajat, VR Vetopalvelu (varsinainen "raideliikenteen harjoittaminen", eli veturinkuljetus), VR Engineering jne.

Konsernista erottaisin Pohjolan liikenteen (bussipuoli valtionyhtiöksi, transpoint-puoli Itellaan), VR-Radan Destiaan, Corenetin ja Avecran osakkeet voisivat jäädä konsernin omistukseen. Tai saattaa olla, että Corenet soveltuisi paremmin osaksi Suomen Erillisverkkoja tai muuta valtion tietoverkkoja hallinnoivaa yhtiötä tai laitosta. 

Lipunmyyntitoiminta voitaisiin tapauskohtaisesti joko pitää omana toimintana tai ulkoistaa toimivaltaisen joukkoliikenneviranomaisen velvollisuudeksi, VR:n ja Matkahuollon yhteisyritykseksi tai pienillä asemilla kokonaan yksityisen yrittäjän hoitamaksi toiminnaksi. Jos kaukoliikenteeseen tulee kilpailua, pitää lipunmyynti erottaa kuluttajan eduksi VR:stä kaukojunaliikennöitsijäin yhteisyritykseksi.
 



> En myöskään usko, että valtio kaavailee PL:stä HELB:n tapaista "hintahäirikköä" laajenevaan kilpailuun. Ainakin tähän asti PL on kilpailut voittanut reilulla pelillä.


Miksi PL olisi hintahäirikkö? Eihän valtio-omistaja saa mitään hyötyä siitä, jos PL alihinnoittelee ja tekee tappiota pääkaupunkiseudun bussiliikenteessä.




> Itella (silloin Suomen Posti) on jo aiemmin myynyt kuljetusyrityksensä Kelpo Kuljetuksen DHL:lle, joka nyt huolehtii postin runkokuljetuksista Suomessa.  DHL:n omistaa Saksan posti.


Näin on, ja koska se on ollut aivan käsittämättömän huono strateginen päätös (vähän jos Nokia ulkoistaisi komponenttivalmistuksensa Samsungille tms). Siksipä Transpoint-fuusio mahdollistaisi helpon pakotien tilanteesta.

----------


## vristo

Jotain Pohjolan Liikenteen ja koko VR-konsernin tulevaisuudesta yhtiön tämänpäiväisessä tiedotteessa:

VR-konserni käynnistää muutosohjelman

Lainaus sieltä:



> Pohjolan Liikenteen linja-autoliikenne siirtyy osaksi henkilöliikennedivisioonaa, mutta toiminta jatkuu omissa yhtiöissään.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Vielä pidemmälle kehiteltynä valtion kuljetuskonsernina Itella + Transpoint + VR Cargo firman rekoilla voitaisiin viedä postin runkokuljetukset ratapihalla raiteille ja saman firman junilla toiselle puolelle Suomenmaata purettavaksi ja edelleen postikeskukseen tyhjennettäväksi.


Olen saanut käsityksen, että postirekat jyräävät nelostietä, koska postijuna ei ehtisi ajoissa perille. Öisillä raiteilla kerrotaan olevan niin paha ruuhka, että "nopea" postijuna ei mahtuisi sinne sekaan. Postijuna voisi kuulemma lähteä Helsingistä vasta aikaisintaan klo 22, jolloin se ei ehdi ajoissa esimerkiksi Ouluun aamuksi (en nyt muista, mihin kellonaikaan sen pitäisi viimeistään olla perillä).

----------


## ultrix

> Olen saanut käsityksen, että postirekat jyräävät nelostietä, koska postijuna ei ehtisi ajoissa perille. Öisillä raiteilla kerrotaan olevan niin paha ruuhka, että "nopea" postijuna ei mahtuisi sinne sekaan. Postijuna voisi kuulemma lähteä Helsingistä vasta aikaisintaan klo 22, jolloin se ei ehdi ajoissa esimerkiksi Ouluun aamuksi (en nyt muista, mihin kellonaikaan sen pitäisi viimeistään olla perillä).


Tämähän korjaantuu viimeistään Sk-Ol-välin kaksiraiteistuksen myötä. Periaatteessa, jos raidepituudet riittävät, voisi illaan yöpikajunaan kiinnittää erikoisia postivaunuja, jotka työnnettäisiin Ilmalasta ja Viinikasta matkustajaratapihalle ja junaan kiinni.

----------


## tkp

> Periaatteessa, jos raidepituudet riittävät, voisi illaan yöpikajunaan kiinnittää erikoisia postivaunuja, jotka työnnettäisiin Ilmalasta ja Viinikasta matkustajaratapihalle ja junaan kiinni.


Kyllähän näitä aikanaan olikin. Ilmalaan oli oma pistoraide jossa lastattiin pääasiassa pohjoisen paketit vaunuihin. Liekkö sitten pakettiuudistus jossa nopeutettiin paketin kulku yhteen arkipäivään lopettanut nämä. Lisäksi joitain sanomalehtiä vietiin suoraan Rautatieaseman laiturille lähtevään pikajunaan.

----------


## kuukanko

Pohjolan Liikenne lopettaa Länsi-Uudenmaan liikenteensä kannattamattomana 31.5.2022. Pohjolan Liikenteen uutinen

----------


## vaajy

> Pohjolan Liikenne lopettaa Länsi-Uudenmaan liikenteensä kannattamattomana 31.5.2022. Pohjolan Liikenteen uutinen


Mitä reittejä tuo tarkalleen ottaen koskee, kun en ole perillä PL:n ajoista Uudellamaalla? Tuleeko korvaavia bussiyhteyksiä?

Ei kai autottomia voi noin vain ilman kulkutapoja jättää?

----------


## Madmax

> Mitä reittejä tuo tarkalleen ottaen koskee, kun en ole perillä PL:n ajoista Uudellamaalla? Tuleeko korvaavia bussiyhteyksiä?
> 
> Ei kai autottomia voi noin vain ilman kulkutapoja jättää?


https://d6scj24zvfbbo.cloudfront.net...?ph=933545127e
Tuolla kaikki mikä lopetetaan

Helsinki - Nummela - Lohja liikenteestä katoaa suurin osa

----------


## vaajy

> https://d6scj24zvfbbo.cloudfront.net...?ph=933545127e
> Tuolla kaikki mikä lopetetaan
> 
> Helsinki - Nummela - Lohja liikenteestä katoaa suurin osa


Onpa uskomaton lista lopetettavia.

Muistoja tuli tästä reitistä: Helsinki - Lohja - Virkkala, olikohan se yksi tai kaksi kertaa kun kävin Ikeassa Espoossa tuolla vuorolla Helsingin matkalla joskus 2019  :Smile: 
Mutta kaipa se on niin, etteivät Ikean asiakkaat sitäkään vuoroa pelasta.

Kampista lähti silloin Pohjolan Liikenteen auto ja ei mennyt aikaakaan kun oltiin Ikeassa.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Onpa uskomaton lista lopetettavia.
> 
> Muistoja tuli tästä reitistä: Helsinki - Lohja - Virkkala, olikohan se yksi tai kaksi kertaa kun kävin Ikeassa Espoossa tuolla vuorolla Helsingin matkalla joskus 2019 
> Mutta kaipa se on niin, etteivät Ikean asiakkaat sitäkään vuoroa pelasta.
> 
> Kampista lähti silloin Pohjolan Liikenteen auto ja ei mennyt aikaakaan kun oltiin Ikeassa.


Eihän tuosta koidu paljonkaan haittaa HSL-alueella. Espoon Ikeaan pääsee esimerkiksi runkolinjalla 200 tai junalla Espoon keskukseen ja sieltä muutama pysäkkiä jollain bussilla.

Eniten tuo aiheuttaa ongelmia HSL-alueen ulkopuolella. Jos ELY-keskus ei järjestä korvaavia yhteyksiä, liikenne tietyillä reiteillä saattaa vähentyä merkittävästi tai jopa loppua. Sellaista se on kun jätetään tärkeä palvelu markkinoiden armoille. Kaupunkiseuduilla julkinen liikenne toimii, koska ne ovat julkisten toimijoiden hoitamia. Olisi hienoa, jos ELY-keskus alkaisi myös ottamaan tämän asian enemmän tosissaan.

----------


## VHi

> Eihän tuosta koidu paljonkaan haittaa HSL-alueella. Espoon Ikeaan pääsee esimerkiksi runkolinjalla 200 tai junalla Espoon keskukseen ja sieltä muutama pysäkkiä jollain bussilla.
> 
> Eniten tuo aiheuttaa ongelmia HSL-alueen ulkopuolella. Jos ELY-keskus ei järjestä korvaavia yhteyksiä, liikenne tietyillä reiteillä saattaa vähentyä merkittävästi tai jopa loppua. Sellaista se on kun jätetään tärkeä palvelu markkinoiden armoille. Kaupunkiseuduilla julkinen liikenne toimii, koska ne ovat julkisten toimijoiden hoitamia. Olisi hienoa, jos ELY-keskus alkaisi myös ottamaan tämän asian enemmän tosissaan.


Toisaalta miksi ELY-keskuksen olisi pitänyt tähän asti sotkeutua asiaan, kun markkina on ainakin pääosin hoitanut asian. Nyt ei enää hoida, ellei sitten muut liikennöitsijät ala ajamaan linjoja (näitäkin ilmoituksia varmaan tulee) ja ELY järjestänee loput mitä katsoo tarpeelliseksi.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Toisaalta miksi ELY-keskuksen olisi pitänyt tähän asti sotkeutua asiaan, kun markkina on ainakin pääosin hoitanut asian. Nyt ei enää hoida, ellei sitten muut liikennöitsijät ala ajamaan linjoja (näitäkin ilmoituksia varmaan tulee) ja ELY järjestänee loput mitä katsoo tarpeelliseksi.


Kyllä aikasemminkin on lakkautettu vuoroja silloin kun huvittaa. Yksityinen palvelu ei yleensä pysty tuomaan samanlaista pysyvyyttä, kuin mihin julkiset pystyvät. Korona-aika on tietysti ollut erittäin poikkeuksellinen, mutta se että asiat ovat nyt huonommin, ei tarkoita että ne olisivat olleet hyvin ennen.

----------


## repesorsa

Lopetettavat vuorot taitaa olle perua siitä kun PL osti Lohjan Liikenteen ja M.V.Wikströmin.  Sielläpäinhän liikennöi mm Amper joten voi olla että lisäävät vuorotarjontaa viimeistään syksyllä.  Ja miksei Vainiokin, heidän liikennealuettahan se on ollut...

----------


## Ivecomies

> Pohjolan Liikenne lopettaa Länsi-Uudenmaan liikenteensä kannattamattomana 31.5.2022. Pohjolan Liikenteen uutinen


Tarkoittaako tämä muutos toisin sanoen sitä että Pohjolan liikenne luopuu kaikesta muusta kuin paikkureilla hoidettavasta liikenteestä ja jatkossa firman kalustolistoilla näkyy enää vain matalalattiabusseja? Pohjolan liikenteen puolesta toivon että Lohjan reittejä ajaville kuljettajille riittää töitä yhtiön sisällä vaikka HSL-alueella.

----------


## vaajy

> Tarkoittaako tämä muutos toisin sanoen sitä että Pohjolan liikenne luopuu kaikesta muusta kuin paikkureilla hoidettavasta liikenteestä ja jatkossa firman kalustolistoilla näkyy enää vain matalalattiabusseja? Pohjolan liikenteen puolesta toivon että Lohjan reittejä ajaville kuljettajille riittää töitä yhtiön sisällä vaikka HSL-alueella.


Tai sitten voisivat muuttaa tänne Tampereelle, kun kesäkuusta 2022 Pohjolan Liikenne saa paljon liikennettä Nysse-verkostossa. Asuminen on täällä myös halvempaa kuin Helsingissä.

Väinö Paunu Oy:ltä sinne jo aika moni siirtyykin, kun Paunulta taas liikennettä häviää.

Saavat linjat 5 (TKL), 10 (Väinö Paunu Oy), 90/90X (TKL/Väinö Paunu Oy), 91 (Väinö Paunu Oy), 92 (Väinö Paunu Oy), 93 (variaatio omaksi TKL/Väinö Paunu Oy), 94 (variaatio omaksi TKL/Väinö Paunu Oy)
eli siitä sitten Pohjolan Liikenteellä vaikka Kaanaalle tai Terälahteen tai Kintulammille tai sinne jonnekin keskelle ei mitään  :Very Happy: 

Näistä linjoilla 5 ja 10 kuljetetaan loputtomia ihmismassoja, kun taas muut ovat lähinnä tappiolla kulkevia maaseudun linjoja. No kaipa ne sähköbussit tuonnekin käy  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tarkoittaako tämä muutos toisin sanoen sitä että Pohjolan liikenne luopuu kaikesta muusta kuin paikkureilla hoidettavasta liikenteestä ja jatkossa firman kalustolistoilla näkyy enää vain matalalattiabusseja? Pohjolan liikenteen puolesta toivon että Lohjan reittejä ajaville kuljettajille riittää töitä yhtiön sisällä vaikka HSL-alueella.


Tässähän lopetetaan markkinaehtoinen liikenne, ei Pohjolan Liikenne ole kaiketi missään poissulkenut mahdollista kilpailutettavan liikenteen hoitamista, jos Ely tai kunnat sitä päättävät järjestää. Kotka-Hamina -suunnalla ajavat kilpailutettuja koululinjoja korkealattiaisilla autoilla.

----------


## Eppu

Nurmijärvikin on ollut jo muutaman vuoden ELY:n hankkimaa liikennettä. Lohjalla on enemmän asukkaita, joten luulisi että jotain vuoroja värkätään sillekin suunnalle ettei vallan tyhjiöön jää.
Nummelaan toki jäisi ihan välttävä/kohtuullinen vuorotarjonta M.Tervon, Satakunnan liikenteen ym. voimin, sekä Pekolan ajaman linjan 275. Lohjan keskusta ja harjun päällä oleva taajama-alue kärsii tästä lakkautuksesta sitäkin enemmän.

----------


## Miska

> Nurmijärvikin on ollut jo muutaman vuoden ELY:n hankkimaa liikennettä. Lohjalla on enemmän asukkaita, joten luulisi että jotain vuoroja värkätään sillekin suunnalle ettei vallan tyhjiöön jää.


Tässä on syytä kuitenkin huomioida, että Nurmijärven kunta maksaa tuon liikenteen lähes täysin, mutta ely hoitaa liikenteen hankinnan, koska Nurmijärven kunta ei ole toimivaltainen joukkoliikenneviranomainen. Paljon jää siis sen varaan, paljonko Lohja ja Vihti ovat valmiita kaivamaan kuvettaan. Tähän asti em. kunnat ovat liputtaneet markkinaehtoisen liikenteen puolesta, mutta liikennettä on vähitellen valunut enemmän kuntien ja elyn hankittavaksi markkinaehtoisen liikenteen supistuessa. 

Muut Lohja - Vihti -alueella toimivat liikennöitsijät ovat todennäköisesti kiinnostuneet paikkaamaan PL:n jättämää aukkoa, mutta tuskin niilläkään koronan jäljiltä on paukkuja kovin merkittäviin liikenteen laajennuksiin. Ilta- ja yöliikenne sekä viikonlopun aamuliikenne saattaa ainakin jäädä varsin vähäiseksi pelkästään markkinaehtoisena.

----------


## Madmax

> Lopetettavat vuorot taitaa olle perua siitä kun PL osti Lohjan Liikenteen ja M.V.Wikströmin.  Sielläpäinhän liikennöi mm Amper joten voi olla että lisäävät vuorotarjontaa viimeistään syksyllä.  Ja miksei Vainiokin, heidän liikennealuettahan se on ollut...


Pohjolan Liikenne on ostellut monia muita yhtiötä Nummelan suunta on perua Someron Linjalta, Palmuselta ja Toreniukselta. Wikström ajoi pelkästään Kirkkonummelle ja ne on jo HSL liikennettä.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Tässähän lopetetaan markkinaehtoinen liikenne, ei Pohjolan Liikenne ole kaiketi missään poissulkenut mahdollista kilpailutettavan liikenteen hoitamista, jos Ely tai kunnat sitä päättävät järjestää. Kotka-Hamina -suunnalla ajavat kilpailutettuja koululinjoja korkealattiaisilla autoilla.


Montakohan ei-matalattiaista autoa firman kalustoon jää? Flyerit menee varmasti kaikki poistoon, samoin ne Norjasta tuodut Volvot.

----------


## aki

> Montakohan ei-matalattiaista autoa firman kalustoon jää? Flyerit menee varmasti kaikki poistoon, samoin ne Norjasta tuodut Volvot.


Onko pohjolalla enää yhtään flyeria? Ainakaan tämän kalustolistan mukaan ei enää olisi https://bussikirjasto.fi/esb/yritysl...jolan+Liikenne

----------


## Huppu

> Eihän tuosta koidu paljonkaan haittaa HSL-alueella. Espoon Ikeaan pääsee esimerkiksi runkolinjalla 200 tai junalla Espoon keskukseen ja sieltä muutama pysäkkiä jollain bussilla.
> .


Asian hahmottamiseksi Kirkkonummi kuuluu hsl
Linja 280 hoitanut 
Veikkolan  alueen joka Pohjois-Kirkkonummen keskus 

Lohja ei kuulu hsl, mutta siellä yli 40 000 asukasta! Enemmän kuin, Kerava, Tuusula, tai Järvenpää,

Ja mitä tulee bussiin 200 sillä aivan eri reitti 280 joka menee moottoritietä.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Asian hahmottamiseksi Kirkkonummi kuuluu hsl
> Linja 280 hoitanut 
> Veikkolan  alueen joka Pohjois-Kirkkonummen keskus


Veikkolassa varmasti huomataan palvelutason lasku, mutta täytyy muistaa, että 243 Espoon Keskukseen jatkaa liikennöintiä. Se kulkee arkisin puolen tunnin välein ja viikonloppuisin tunnin välein. Jos reitille ei löydy korvaavaa markkinaehtoista liikennettä, HSL varmasti lisää vuoroja silloin kun ne ovat tarpeellisia.




> Ja mitä tulee bussiin 200 sillä aivan eri reitti 280 joka menee moottoritietä.


280:n reitillä ei oikeastaan ole tässä tapauksessa väliä, koska U-linjat ovat yleensä vain ekstralinjoja, joiden poistaminen ei juurikaan vaikuta muuhun verkostoon. D-vyöhykkeellä ne saattavat palvella tiettyjä yhteisvälejä, joilla HSL:llä ei ole omaa kilpailevaa/täydentävää liikennettä (kuten Veikkolan suora yhteys Helsinkiin), mutta Espoon C-vyöhykkeellä on reilusti vaihtoehtoja.




> Lohja ei kuulu hsl, mutta siellä yli 40 000 asukasta! Enemmän kuin, Kerava, Tuusula, tai Järvenpää,


Lohjalle sanoisin näin: tough luck! Lohja ei ole osa HSL-aluetta, joten Lohjan kunta ei ymmärtääkseni pysty tilaamaan kuntarajoja ylittävää bussiliikennettä. Homma jää siis laiskalle ELY-keskukselle. Jos Lohja päättäisi liittyä HSL-alueeseen, Lohjan kunnalla olisi mahdollisuus päättää kuntarajoja ylittävästä joukkoliikenteestä laajemmin, eikä liikenne jäisi markkinoiden armoille. Tähän ei voi kuitenkaan pakottaa ja en suoraan sanoen usko, että kuntaa kiinnostaa joukkoliikenne, kun taajamajuna-asema keskustassa ei tainnut erityisesti kiinnostaa.

En muutenkaan lähtisi vertailemaan Lohjaa Keravaan tai Järvenpäähän, sillä jälkimmäiset kaksi ovat radanvarsikuntia. Vertaus Tuusulan on hieman hyödyllisempi, mutta Hyrylä on melkein 2 kertaa lähempänä Helsinkiä kuin Lohja, minkä takia niiden joukkoliikenneyhteyksiäkään ei voi verrata suoraan.

----------


## repesorsa

Verratkaa sitten Porvooseen, yli 50.000 asukasta ja markkinaehtoinen liikenne Helsinkiin, sekä Ely-keskuksen ja Sipoon kanssa kilpailutettu Nikkilän kautta kulkevat PL:n bussit. Tosin siinä lopetettiin iltavuorot.

----------


## Rattivaunu

HSL:n 11.2.2022 julkaiseman verkkouutisen mukaan HSL ja ELY selvittävät, miten Länsi-Uudenmaan bussiliikennepalvelut järjestetään kesäkuun alusta 2022 eteen päin.

----------


## Ohjaamotyöntekijä

> HSL:n 11.2.2022 julkaiseman verkkouutisen mukaan HSL ja ELY selvittävät, miten Länsi-Uudenmaan bussiliikennepalvelut järjestetään kesäkuun alusta 2022 eteen päin.


Liikenne pienenee kuin pyy maailmanlopun edellä. No tästä varmaan päästäneen sopimukseen, mutta kaikkiaan paikallisliikenteessä kuljetetaan liikaa tyhjiä penkkejä. Sen näkee esim. HSL-, LSL-alueilla.

----------


## repesorsa

> HSL:n 11.2.2022 julkaiseman verkkouutisen mukaan HSL ja ELY selvittävät, miten Länsi-Uudenmaan bussiliikennepalvelut järjestetään kesäkuun alusta 2022 eteen päin.


YLE: Karkkilan ja Lohjan välisille bussilinjoille löytyi Pohjolan Liikenteen korvaaja
Pohjolan Liikenne lopettaa toimintansa Länsi-Uudellamaalla toukokuun loppuun mennessä. Nurmijärven Liikenne jatkaa ainakin toistaiseksi Karkkilan, Nummelan ja Lohjan välisiä vuoroja.

LänsiUusimaa: Osassa reittejä liikennöitsijöiksi vaihtuu Vainion Liikenne Oy.  Lohjalta Sammatin ja Karjalohjan väliset yhteydet jatkuvat myös nykyisten aikataulujen mukaisina. Pohjolan Liikenteen päättyviä yhteyksiä liikennöi jatkossa Vainion Liikenne.

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12339470
https://www.lansi-uusimaa.fi/paikalliset/4497924

----------


## Joonas Pio

Onko tuo Nurmijärven Liikenne siis Korsisaari (Nurmijärven LINJA) vai joku oma firmansa?

----------


## antsa

Nurmijärven Linja ja aputoiminimi Nurmijärven Liikenne. Korsisaari-yhtiöt paremmin tunnettu nykyään. Ennen oli myös Tuusulan Linja mutta en tiedä onko sitä tuossa yhtiössä enää ?

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Nurmijärven Linja ja aputoiminimi Nurmijärven Liikenne. Korsisaari-yhtiöt paremmin tunnettu nykyään. Ennen oli myös Tuusulan Linja mutta en tiedä onko sitä tuossa yhtiössä enää ?


Näin oli ja näin niitä aikoinaan kun fillaroin Helsinki-Vantaan lentokentän pohjoispuolelta. Oli kai joku varikko siinä Hämeenlinnanlinnaväylän tuntumassa

----------


## MB1

Muistaakseni Tuusulan linjan osti savonlinja / ESLL

----------


## Rattivaunu

Länsi-Uusimaa-julkaisun uutisessa oli firman nimi kirjoitettu muotoon Nurmijärven Liikenne Oy. Aputoiminimessä ei varmaan kuuluisi olla Oy:tä perässä. Oletan, että kyseessä on Nurmijärven Linja Oy. Nurmijärven Linja Oy hankki 1985 Nurmijärven Liikenteen, joka oli ollut siihen asti kokonaan eri taustainen yritys. Yrityskaupan jälkeen ainakin "Korsisaaren" bussissa UTX-565 oli näkyvillä Nurmijärven Liikenne KY -tekstit, eli eräässä vaiheessa tuo Nurmijärven Liikenne Ky jatkoi tytäryhtiönä Nurmijärven Linja Oy:n alla. Jossain vaiheessa tuon jälkeen konsernirakennetta on päivitetty (ja Nurmijärven Liikenne jäi "vain" aputoiminimeksi). 1990-luvulla firmakokonaisuus alkoi aktiivisesti esiintyä ulos päin Korsisaari-yhtiöinä. Jotkut paikalliset ihmiset (kuten 1991 edesmennyt isotätini) olivat kutsuneet Nurmijärven Linjaa Korsisaareksi jo useita vuosikymmeniä sitten ihan vain omistajasuvun mukaan.

Bussidatan kuva UTX-565:stä Nurmijärven Linjan aikaisessa värityksessä. Nimi kuitenkin Nurmijärven Liikenne Ky.

----------


## Melamies

Entä jos onkin kysymys vain toimittajan tekemästä kirjoitusvirheestä tyylin Koiviston Liikenne tai Vainion Linja? Kirjoitusvirhe on sitten kertautunut eri yhteyksissä. Miksi Korsisaari kaivaisi naftaliinista vanhan aputoiminimensä tähän liikenteeseen?

----------


## Madmax

> Entä jos onkin kysymys vain toimittajan tekemästä kirjoitusvirheestä tyylin Koiviston Liikenne tai Vainion Linja? Kirjoitusvirhe on sitten kertautunut eri yhteyksissä. Miksi Korsisaari kaivaisi naftaliinista vanhan aputoiminimensä tähän liikenteeseen?


Tuo vaikuttaa todennäköiseltä koska Matkahuolto kertoo että ajaa Nurmijärven Linja 
https://liput.matkahuolto.fi/connect...0fQ#breadcrumb

----------


## kuukanko

Pohjolan Liikenteen toimitusjohtaja vaihtuu, kun firmaa 23 vuotta luotsannut Heikki Alanko jää eläkkeelle.

PL.fi: Janne Hattula Pohjolan Liikenteen uudeksi toimitusjohtajaksi

----------


## Ivecomies

> Pohjolan Liikenteen toimitusjohtaja vaihtuu, kun firmaa 23 vuotta luotsannut Heikki Alanko jää eläkkeelle.
> 
> PL.fi: Janne Hattula Pohjolan Liikenteen uudeksi toimitusjohtajaksi


Mielenkiintoista nähdä pitääkö Pohjolan Liikenne toimarin vaihdosta huolimatta Heikin linjauksen ettei yhtiö hanki enää ollenkaan uusia dieselbusseja vaan jatkossa pelkästään sähköbusseja. Jokatapauksessa aika lyhyellä varoitusajalla Heikki päätti jäädä eläkkeelle, jo tän kuun lopussa. Olisin kuvitellut että hän jatkaisi työssään vielä kesään saakka...  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:14 ----------

Ja mielenkiintoista nähdä vaikuttaako toimitusjohtajan vaihto uusiin kalustohankintoihin lähivuosina, kun PL kuuluu ymmärtääkseni niiden bussiyhtiöiden joukkoon, joissa toimitusjohtaja saa itse omasta halustaan päättää uusista kalustohankinnoista että minkä merkkistä kalustoa tilataan jne. Ehkä Jannen kaudella PL hankkii taas uusia Scanioita pitkän tauon jälkeen. Ja ehkä vaikka MB*Citaroita. Onnea ja menestystä vaan Hattulan Jannelle!  :Very Happy:

----------


## rane

"Jokatapauksessa aika lyhyellä varoitusajalla Heikki päätti jäädä eläkkeelle, jo tän kuun lopussa."
Anteeksi huomautukseni, mutta mistä me tiedämme, milloin PL:n hallitus on saanut tiedon Alangon eläkkeelle siirtymisestä, ja alkanut uuden etsimisen?

----------


## ettäjaa

> "Jokatapauksessa aika lyhyellä varoitusajalla Heikki päätti jäädä eläkkeelle, jo tän kuun lopussa."
> Anteeksi huomautukseni, mutta mistä me tiedämme, milloin PL:n hallitus on saanut tiedon Alangon eläkkeelle siirtymisestä, ja alkanut uuden etsimisen?


Voisi melkein arvata, että päätös on _todennäköisesti_ tehty paljon aikasemmin, jos uusi toimitusjohtaja on tiedossa jo nyt. Toimitusjohtajan etsiminen ei ole mikään ihan nopea prosessi yleensä.

----------


## pehkonen

> Pohjolan Liikenteen toimitusjohtaja vaihtuu, kun firmaa 23 vuotta luotsannut Heikki Alanko jää eläkkeelle.
> 
> PL.fi: Janne Hattula Pohjolan Liikenteen uudeksi toimitusjohtajaksi


Mielenkiintoinen tuo uuden toimitusjohtajan työtausta mm. ilmailun tukitoimista SAS:illa (mm. Blue1), Airprossa ja Taxipointissa. 

Lisäksi tämän lausunnon voisi lukea tueksi tulevaisuuden sähköbussihankinnoille. "Odotan innolla pääseväni mukaan kehittämään suomalaista ilmastoystävällistä kaupunkiliikennettä. Pohjolan Liikenteen ja samalla koko VR:n toimintaa leimaavat asiakaskeskeisyys, vastuullisuus ja hyvän työntekijäkokemuksen korostaminen, jotka antavat hyvät edellytykset menestykselle", kertoo Janne Hattula.

----------


## Melamies

> Mielenkiintoinen tuo uuden toimitusjohtajan työtausta mm. ilmailun tukitoimista SAS:illa (mm. Blue1), Airprossa ja Taxipointissa. 
> 
> Lisäksi tämän lausunnon voisi lukea tueksi tulevaisuuden sähköbussihankinnoille. "Odotan innolla pääseväni mukaan kehittämään suomalaista ilmastoystävällistä kaupunkiliikennettä. Pohjolan Liikenteen ja samalla koko VR:n toimintaa leimaavat asiakaskeskeisyys, vastuullisuus ja hyvän työntekijäkokemuksen korostaminen, jotka antavat hyvät edellytykset menestykselle", kertoo Janne Hattula.


Kilpailemme vastuullisesti yksityiset liikenteenharjoittajat ulos alalta vastuullisesti valtion rahoilla Tampereella ja myöhemmin muuallakin. #vastuullisuus#valtion rahat

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Kilpailemme vastuullisesti yksityiset liikenteenharjoittajat ulos alalta vastuullisesti valtion rahoilla Tampereella ja myöhemmin muuallakin. #vastuullisuus#valtion rahat


Kunhan eivät kilpailisi Yutongeilla tai muullakaan Kiinalaisella vaan Volvoilla, VDL:lä ja Scanioilla niin sama kai tuo.

----------


## MB1

> Kilpailemme vastuullisesti yksityiset liikenteenharjoittajat ulos alalta vastuullisesti valtion rahoilla Tampereella ja myöhemmin muuallakin. #vastuullisuus#valtion rahat


Ainakin Helsingissä, ehkä Turussakin tuo on jo aika vaikeaa. Vastassa isot pääomasijoittajat (nobina & Helb). Luulisi, että ainakin capman on historiansa aikana oppinut kilpailutilanteissa tarkkailemaan valtionyhtiöiden toimintaa.
Lisäksi veikkaan, että tuo kaupungin ja Helb:n välinen lainasotku sai kilpailuviranomaiset varpailleen myös Pohjolan likeenteen suhteen. Enkä mitenkään jaksa uskoa, etä PL haluaisi edes harjoittaa tappiollista toimintaa. Mitä hyötyä siitä olisi ?
Kaupunkihan (=valtiio) voisi koska tahansa perustaa voittoa tavoittelemattoman liikennelaitoksen ja lopettaa kilpailuttamisen kokonaan, jos haluaisi yksityiset liikkeenharjoittajat pois markkinoilta. Muistaakseni jossain euroopan kaupungissa näin on toimittu.

----------


## pehkonen

> Kaupunkihan (=valtiio) voisi koska tahansa perustaa voittoa tavoittelemattoman liikennelaitoksen ja lopettaa kilpailuttamisen kokonaan, jos haluaisi yksityiset liikkeenharjoittajat pois markkinoilta. Muistaakseni jossain euroopan kaupungissa näin on toimittu.


Noin varmaankin tehdään heti poliittikkojen tahtoessa. Tosin tarkoittaa sitä, että esim. HSL-kuntien tulisi perustaa sellainen yhtiö, jossa jokainen kunta on omistajana, joka saisi In-House-yhtiö statuksen https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/In-house-yhti%C3%B6 

Tämä tuskin toisi ainakaan kustannustehokkuutta pitkässä juoksussa.

----------


## Melamies

> Ainakin Helsingissä, ehkä Turussakin tuo on jo aika vaikeaa. Vastassa isot pääomasijoittajat (nobina & Helb). Luulisi, että ainakin capman on historiansa aikana oppinut kilpailutilanteissa tarkkailemaan valtionyhtiöiden toimintaa.
> Lisäksi veikkaan, että tuo kaupungin ja Helb:n välinen lainasotku sai kilpailuviranomaiset varpailleen myös Pohjolan likeenteen suhteen. Enkä mitenkään jaksa uskoa, etä PL haluaisi edes harjoittaa tappiollista toimintaa. Mitä hyötyä siitä olisi ?
> Kaupunkihan (=valtiio) voisi koska tahansa perustaa voittoa tavoittelemattoman liikennelaitoksen ja lopettaa kilpailuttamisen kokonaan, jos haluaisi yksityiset liikkeenharjoittajat pois markkinoilta. Muistaakseni jossain euroopan kaupungissa näin on toimittu.


No eipä PL tätä teekään tappiollisesti. (Tosin liikevoitto on niin pieni, että voi todella ihmetellä miksi valtio puuhastelee näin huonossa bisneksessä.)  Sähköbussilaivastojen tuominen liikenteeseen vaatii isoja pääomia. Valtionyhtiö voi ottaa muita isompia riskejä, valtion perstasku on aina paksumpi kuin jonkin pääomasijoittajan. Kukaan myyntipäällikkö ei voi vakavissaan väittää, etteikö  arvioi valtionyhtiön luottotappioriskiä yksityistä toimijaa pienemmäksi, jolloin luottoa ja parempia myyntiehtoja irtoaa helpommin. Ja kun rahaa isossa konsernissa on jo valmiiksi paljon, voi esim perustaa merkkihuollon Tampereelle kiinalaisille busseille, kuten VR FleetCare on tehnyt Tampereella. Kun on tällainen kilpailuetu, voi ostaa kokeeksi vaikka sata sähköbussia valmistajalta, jolla ei ole huoltopalveluja Suomessa. Tietenkään Paunu, Länsilinjat, PirTL ja muut eivät voi näin tehdä. Tietysti kommunistien mielestä tämä on reilua ja vastuullista.

Jos kilpailutetaan, niin pitää kilpailuttaa reilusti. Minimivaatimus on silloin, että yhteiskunnan omistama toimija ei osallistu kilpailuun.

Ja aina ei ole järkeä kilpailuttaa. Siitä on esimerkkinä fiaskomainen HSL:n lähijunien henkilökunnan työpanoksen kilpailuttaminen.

----------


## MB1

> Ja kun rahaa isossa konsernissa on jo valmiiksi paljon, voi esim perustaa merkkihuollon Tampereelle kiinalaisille busseille, kuten VR FleetCare on tehnyt Tampereella. Kun on tällainen kilpailuetu, voi ostaa kokeeksi vaikka sata sähköbussia valmistajalta, jolla ei ole huoltopalveluja Suomessa.


Tätäpä en olekkaan tiennyt. En ole komunisti, mutta myös vapaan markkinatalouden kannattajasta tämä tuntuu epäreilulta. Jos PL maksaa VR fleetcarelle markkinahinnan huollosta, tilanne on toinen. Jos ei maksa mitään, suosittelen, että Tampereen kaupunki kilpailuttajana puuttuu tilanteeseen. Muistaakseni Kuopion kaupunki puuttui aikoinaan Kuopion liikenteen kaluston omistusjärjestelyihin, kun ei pitänyt niitä kilpailun kannalt tasapuolisena.




> Kukaan myyntipäällikkö ei voi vakavissaan väittää, etteikö arvioi valtionyhtiön luottotappioriskiä yksityistä toimijaa pienemmäksi, jolloin luottoa ja parempia myyntiehtoja irtoaa helpommin.


Nobinasta en tiedä, mutta ainakin capman saa rahaa ihan tarpeen mukaan ja pinellä korolla. On luottoluokitus ja vakuudet ilmeisesti kunnossa. Tämä on pääomasijoittajan elinehto.
Pienet liikennöitsijät voivat ajautua vaikeuksiin näiden isojen jyllätessä. En tiedä mitä sille voisi tehdä ?

----------


## Zambo

> No eipä PL tätä teekään tappiollisesti. (Tosin liikevoitto on niin pieni, että voi todella ihmetellä miksi valtio puuhastelee näin huonossa bisneksessä.)


Tämä on hyvä huomio! Mikä on VR Groupin intressi osallistua kaupunkien kilpailutettuun liikenteeseen? Varsinkin nyt kun PL on lopettanut (/lopettamassa loputkin) juuri sellaista liikennettä, mikä voisi olla maalaisjärjellä valtionyhtiölle hyvä syy eli turvata kannattamattomien alueiden joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mikä on VR Groupin intressi osallistua kaupunkien kilpailutettuun liikenteeseen? Varsinkin nyt kun PL on lopettanut (/lopettamassa loputkin) juuri sellaista liikennettä, mikä voisi olla maalaisjärjellä valtionyhtiölle hyvä syy eli turvata kannattamattomien alueiden joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä.


VR-Yhtymä on markkinoilla toimiva yhtiö ja sen tarkoitus on tuottaa voittoa osakkeenomistajalleen. Siinä siis se intressi osallistua kaupunkien kilpailutettuun liikenteeseen.

Zambolla taitaa mennä sekaisin käsitteet valtionyhtiö ja markkinoiden ulkopuolella toimiva yhtiö. Julkinen sektori omistaa markkinoiden ulkopuolella toimivia yhtiöitä, jotka tuottavat julkisia palveluita. Näistä käytetään myös nimitystä in-house-yhtiö. Omistaja voi hankkia niiltä palveluilta ilman kilpailutusta, mutta ne taas eivät saa osallistua kilpailutuksiin itse. Niiden yhtiöjärjestyksessä yhtiön tarkoitukseksi on mainittu joku muu kuin voiton tuottaminen osakkeenomistajille, esim. se erityispalvelutehtävä jota yhtiö hoitaa.

Valtio omistaa myös markkinoilla toimivia yhtiöitä, kuten VR-Yhtymä tai vaikka Finnair, joiden tarkoituskin on kilpailla avoimilla markkinoilla muita yrityksiä vastaan, ja joiden liiketoiminta ei sinänsä eroa yksityisten omistamista yrityksistä. Kuten HelB:n tapauksesta on huomattu, EU valvoo ettei valtio toimi niiden omistajana erilaisella liiketoimintalogiikalla kuin mitä yksityinen omistaja toimisi.

----------


## tlajunen

Vaikuttaisi, että osalle keskustelijoista ei ole niinkään merkitystä liikennejärjestelmän toimivuudella, vaan sillä, että se toimii heidän poliittisen viisarin mukaisesti.

----------


## deepthroat

> . Tietysti kommunistien mielestä tämä on reilua ja vastuullista.
> 
> .


Montakos kommunistia löytyy kuntien tai kaupunkien valtuustoista tai muista päättävistä elimistä ? Minun käsittääkseni tasan yksi koko maasta. Tai kysehän lienee yhden poliittisen liikkeen katsantokannasta, jonka mukaan jopa Yhdysvaltojen nykyinen presidentti on kommunisti. Mutta  jos ja kun Pohjolan Liikenne toimii täysin normaalin osakeyhtiön tapaan saamatta sentinkään tukea verovaroista, niin mikä lienee ongelmana jos jos se osallistuu kilpailutuksiin ja joskus jopa voittaa ?

----------


## tkp

> Valtio omistaa myös markkinoilla toimivia yhtiöitä, kuten VR-Yhtymä tai vaikka Finnair, joiden tarkoituskin on kilpailla avoimilla markkinoilla muita yrityksiä vastaan, ja joiden liiketoiminta ei sinänsä eroa yksityisten omistamista yrityksistä. Kuten HelB:n tapauksesta on huomattu, EU valvoo ettei valtio toimi niiden omistajana erilaisella liiketoimintalogiikalla kuin mitä yksityinen omistaja toimisi.



Tosin siihen että EU puuttuu asiaan tarvitaan se että kilpailija valittaa asiasta, kuten Nobina Helb:stä? Tampereella on ehkä vaikea lähteä viemään asiaa eu:hun kun kukaan ulkopuolinen ei tiedä sitä millä hinnalla VR Fleetcare huoltaa PL:n sähköbussit. Ja jos joskus tulevaisuudessa kilpailija ostaisi samoja Kiinalaisia sähköbusseja saisiko tämä VR Fleetcarelta korjaamopalvelut samaan hintaan, vai saisiko ollenkaan.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Tosin siihen että EU puuttuu asiaan tarvitaan se että kilpailija valittaa asiasta, kuten Nobina Helb:stä? Tampereella on ehkä vaikea lähteä viemään asiaa eu:hun kun kukaan ulkopuolinen ei tiedä sitä millä hinnalla VR Fleetcare huoltaa PL:n sähköbussit.


VR Group toimii markkinoilla eikä ole mikään valtion in-house firma. Tästä voisi myös päätellä, että VR Fleetcare toimii samalla tavalla eikä myöskään saa mitään tukea valtiolta. En näe, millä tavalla tuo eroaa kahden yksityisomisteinen firman välisestä sopimuksesta.



> Ja jos joskus tulevaisuudessa kilpailija ostaisi samoja Kiinalaisia sähköbusseja saisiko tämä VR Fleetcarelta korjaamopalvelut samaan hintaan, vai saisiko ollenkaan.


Yksityisomisteisella firmalla on myös oikeus tarjota palveluita toisille firmoille eri hintaan. Yksi firma ei myöskään voi pakottaa toista firmaa tarjoamaan jotain palvelua. Taaskaan en näe, miten tuollainen toiminta eroaisi yksityisomisteisen firman toiminnasta.

----------


## rane

> No eipä PL tätä teekään tappiollisesti. (Tosin liikevoitto on niin pieni, että voi todella ihmetellä miksi valtio puuhastelee näin huonossa bisneksessä.)  Sähköbussilaivastojen tuominen liikenteeseen vaatii isoja pääomia. Valtionyhtiö voi ottaa muita isompia riskejä, valtion perstasku on aina paksumpi kuin jonkin pääomasijoittajan. Kukaan myyntipäällikkö ei voi vakavissaan väittää, etteikö  arvioi valtionyhtiön luottotappioriskiä yksityistä toimijaa pienemmäksi, jolloin luottoa ja parempia myyntiehtoja irtoaa helpommin. Ja kun rahaa isossa konsernissa on jo valmiiksi paljon, voi esim perustaa merkkihuollon Tampereelle kiinalaisille busseille, kuten VR FleetCare on tehnyt Tampereella. Kun on tällainen kilpailuetu, voi ostaa kokeeksi vaikka sata sähköbussia valmistajalta, jolla ei ole huoltopalveluja Suomessa. Tietenkään Paunu, Länsilinjat, PirTL ja muut eivät voi näin tehdä. Tietysti kommunistien mielestä tämä on reilua ja vastuullista.
> 
> Jos kilpailutetaan, niin pitää kilpailuttaa reilusti. Minimivaatimus on silloin, että yhteiskunnan omistama toimija ei osallistu kilpailuun.
> 
> Ja aina ei ole järkeä kilpailuttaa. Siitä on esimerkkinä fiaskomainen HSL:n lähijunien henkilökunnan työpanoksen kilpailuttaminen.


Enpä nyt tiedä, onko perustettu merkkihuoltoaTampereelle, kun tiedotteessa sanotaan näin;
Sopimus kattaa yhteensä 26 Yutong -täyssähköbussin kunnossapidon huolto-ohjelman mukaisesti. Kunnossapito työt tullaan suorittamaan VR FleetCaren Tampereen tavaravaunukorjaamolla, 
EU:ssahan auton takuu säilyy, kunhan valmistajan huolto-ohjelmaa noudatetaan.

----------


## Melamies

> Vaikuttaisi, että osalle keskustelijoista ei ole niinkään merkitystä liikennejärjestelmän toimivuudella, vaan sillä, että se toimii heidän poliittisen viisarin mukaisesti.


Myös osalla keskustelijoista heidän työpaikkansa saattaa vaikuttaa heidän näkemyksiinsä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:13 ----------




> Montakos kommunistia löytyy kuntien tai kaupunkien valtuustoista tai muista päättävistä elimistä ? Minun käsittääkseni tasan yksi koko maasta. Tai kysehän lienee yhden poliittisen liikkeen katsantokannasta, jonka mukaan jopa Yhdysvaltojen nykyinen presidentti on kommunisti. Mutta  jos ja kun Pohjolan Liikenne toimii täysin normaalin osakeyhtiön tapaan saamatta sentinkään tukea verovaroista, niin mikä lienee ongelmana jos jos se osallistuu kilpailutuksiin ja joskus jopa voittaa ?


Kommunisteja on todellisuudessa yhä monessakin puolueessa, mutta kysymykseesi mikä on ongelma mun mielestä:

Valtio voisi yritystoiminnassaan keskittyä siihen, mikä ei onnistu ilman valtiota. Esim ydinvoimalat ja kaivoshankkeet. Niissäkin valtio voi myydä omistuksensa, kunhan lainsäädännöllä estetään omistusten joutuminen roistovaltioiden käsiin ja nykyinen käytäntö (kaiva kulta, jätä ongelmat muiden huoleksi) kaivosalalla lopetetaan.
Sen sijaan on täysin tarpeetonta ja erittäin vahingollista, että valtionyhtiöt kaatavat yksityisen kumipyöräsektorin.  Vr Transpoint ja Posti laajentavat rekkabisnestään jatkuvasti. Esim enemmän henkilöliikennealalta tunnettu Kovanen joutui oman lausuntonsa mukaan vetäytymään elintarvikkeiden kuljetusalalta, kun Posti päätti työntyä sinnekin häiriköimään.
Nyt PL tekee samaa bussien paikallisliikenteessä. Se on ala, jossa ei todellakaan tarvita valtiollista norsua posliinikauppaan. Aivan varmasti kilpalutuksiin on osallistujia ilman valtiotakin.

Sähkönsiirron kantaverkko ja tv-lähetystoiminta on myyty ulkomaalaisille korppikotkille, mutta bussi-ja rekka-autoiluun valtio vaan osallistuu innolla. Ihan sairasta.

Mun mielestä on täysin epäreilua ja idioottimaista, että yhteiskunnan järjestämään tarjouskilpailuun voi osallistua yhteiskunnan omistama yritys alalla, jolla on riittävästi muitakin toimijoita.

Raidepuolella (henkilöliikenteessä) yhteiskunta omistaa raiteet, junat, metrot ja ratikat, sekä päättää niiden liikennöinnistä. Silloin olisi luontevaa ja järkevää, että niiden henkilökunta myös saisi palkkansa yhteiskunnalta ilman pelkän henkilökunnan työpanoksen kilpailuttamista, koska ei tuollaisen kilpailun voittaja voi kehittää liikennöintiä mitenkään, ainoastaan ottaa henkilöstöstä kaiken irti, joko kepillä tai porkkanalla. Toinen vaihtoehto on sitten oikea kilpailutus, jonka voittaja hankkii omat työvälineensä.
Ja mulle sopii hyvin, että kuntien omistamat liikelaitokset hoitavat paikaillisbussiliikenteen, mutta nykyinen sekajärjestelmä on reilun kilpalutuksen irvikuva.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:38 ----------




> Tosin siihen että EU puuttuu asiaan tarvitaan se että kilpailija valittaa asiasta, kuten Nobina Helb:stä? Tampereella on ehkä vaikea lähteä viemään asiaa eu:hun kun kukaan ulkopuolinen ei tiedä sitä millä hinnalla VR Fleetcare huoltaa PL:n sähköbussit. Ja jos joskus tulevaisuudessa kilpailija ostaisi samoja Kiinalaisia sähköbusseja saisiko tämä VR Fleetcarelta korjaamopalvelut samaan hintaan, vai saisiko ollenkaan.


Tämä on hyvä kysymys.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:40 ----------




> Yksityisomisteisella firmalla on myös oikeus tarjota palveluita toisille firmoille eri hintaan. Yksi firma ei myöskään voi pakottaa toista firmaa tarjoamaan jotain palvelua. Taaskaan en näe, miten tuollainen toiminta eroaisi yksityisomisteisen firman toiminnasta.


VR:n valtava koko yksityisiin toimijoihin nähden tuo epäreilua kilpailuetua. Jos joku muu ostaa samanlaisia kiinalaisia sähköbusseja ja haluaa huollattaa niitä FleetCarella nähdään mitä tapahtuu.
Mutta jos esim Paunu tai Länsilinjat huomaa, että vinkuintialainen bussinvalmistaja X myy halpoja sähköbusseja ja harkitsee ostavansa niitä, niin onko heillä varaa perustaa niille merkkihuolto ja ennen kaikkea ottaa riski ennalta tuntemattoman kaluston ostamisesta. PL pystyi ottamaan tällaisen riskin ilman pelkoa omasta konkurssista tai johtajiensa omien rahojen menettämisestä. Valtiolla on tässä mielessä kivaa olla töissä.

Ja tuohon, että huoltaako FleetCare PL:n bussit alihinnalla? Täytyy sanoa, että en ainakaan yllättyisi näin tapahtuessa.

----------


## EVhki

> Kommunisteja on todellisuudessa yhä monessakin puolueessa, mutta kysymykseesi mikä on ongelma mun mielestä:
> 
> Valtio voisi yritystoiminnassaan keskittyä siihen, mikä ei onnistu ilman valtiota. Esim ydinvoimalat ja kaivoshankkeet. Niissäkin valtio voi myydä omistuksensa, kunhan lainsäädännöllä estetään omistusten joutuminen roistovaltioiden käsiin ja nykyinen käytäntö (kaiva kulta, jätä ongelmat muiden huoleksi) kaivosalalla lopetetaan.
> Sen sijaan on täysin tarpeetonta ja erittäin vahingollista, että valtionyhtiöt kaatavat yksityisen kumipyöräsektorin.  Vr Transpoint ja Posti laajentavat rekkabisnestään jatkuvasti. Esim enemmän henkilöliikennealalta tunnettu Kovanen joutui oman lausuntonsa mukaan vetäytymään elintarvikkeiden kuljetusalalta, kun Posti päätti työntyä sinnekin häiriköimään.
> Nyt PL tekee samaa bussien paikallisliikenteessä. Se on ala, jossa ei todellakaan tarvita valtiollista norsua posliinikauppaan. Aivan varmasti kilpalutuksiin on osallistujia ilman valtiotakin.


En sinänsä ole mikään asiantuntija näissä yritysasioissa, mutta eikö kilpailutusten ajatus ole juuri, että asiat saataisiin tehtyä mahdollisimman tehokkaasti (halvalla)? Ja vaihtoehtona voisi olla juuri monopoli valtionyhtiöllä. Niin eikö ole ihan positiivista, jos valtionyhtiö pystyy pärjäämään kilpailutuksissa? Olettaen toki kilpailuaseman olevan riittävän tasavertainen, muttei ole tästä keskustelusta tullut kuvaa siitä, että olisi ainakaan varmasti tiedossa tällaista epätasavertaisuutta.

----------


## pehkonen

> En sinänsä ole mikään asiantuntija näissä yritysasioissa, mutta eikö kilpailutusten ajatus ole juuri, että asiat saataisiin tehtyä mahdollisimman tehokkaasti (halvalla)? Ja vaihtoehtona voisi olla juuri monopoli valtionyhtiöllä. Niin eikö ole ihan positiivista, jos valtionyhtiö pystyy pärjäämään kilpailutuksissa? Olettaen toki kilpailuaseman olevan riittävän tasavertainen, muttei ole tästä keskustelusta tullut kuvaa siitä, että olisi ainakaan varmasti tiedossa tällaista epätasavertaisuutta.


Julkisten palveluhankintojen kilpailuttamisessa on tavoitteena tuottaa palvelut kokonaistaloudellisesti edullisimmalla tavalla. Siihen liittyy usein (pitäisi olla aina) tietyt vähimmäislaatuvaatimukset. Näiden lisäksi voidaan sitten asettaa erikseen pisteytettäviä laatuvaatimuksia, joista saa XX/100 pistettä. Tällöin kokonaistaloudellisesti edullisin tarjous on se jonka pisteet = XX hintapisteet + XX laatupisteet ovat pienimmät.

Usein tuo extralaadun (pisteytettävän) todentaminen tasapuolisesti on niin haastavaa, että tasapuolisuuden takia valitaan vain hinnan perusteella. Tällöin tosin laaditaan riittävän kattavat vähimmäislaatuvaatimukset ja saadaa usein jopa laadukkaampaa palvelua kilpailututettuna kuin käyttämällä laatupisteitä.

----------


## ettäjaa

> VR:n valtava koko yksityisiin toimijoihin nähden tuo epäreilua kilpailuetua. Jos joku muu ostaa samanlaisia kiinalaisia sähköbusseja ja haluaa huollattaa niitä FleetCarella nähdään mitä tapahtuu.
> Mutta jos esim Paunu tai Länsilinjat huomaa, että vinkuintialainen bussinvalmistaja X myy halpoja sähköbusseja ja harkitsee ostavansa niitä, niin onko heillä varaa perustaa niille merkkihuolto ja ennen kaikkea ottaa riski ennalta tuntemattoman kaluston ostamisesta.


Samalla tavalla voisi sanoa, että Nobinan tai HelB:in (erityisesti koko Koiviston Auton -konsernin) suuri koko on epäreilua pienemmille firmoille. Niin se vain kuitenkin menee, jos kilpailua on tarpeeksi etteivät suuret firmat päädy monopolin tai oligopolin asemaan ja hyväksikäytä sitä, niin toiminta on laillista. En yhtään ihmettelisi, jos Koiviston Autolla olisi myös varaa perustaa oma pieni merkkihuoltonsa.




> PL pystyi ottamaan tällaisen riskin ilman pelkoa omasta konkurssista tai johtajiensa omien rahojen menettämisestä. Valtiolla on tässä mielessä kivaa olla töissä.


VR, samoin kuin sen tytäryhtiö PL, on täysin vastuussa omasta taloudestaan. Valtio ei voi tukea kumpaakaan firmaa taloudellisesti, joten ne eivät siinä mielessä ole etuoikeusasemassa.

----------


## zige94

> Ja tuohon, että huoltaako FleetCare PL:n bussit alihinnalla? Täytyy sanoa, että en ainakaan yllättyisi näin tapahtuessa.


Eli PL:n pitäisi 26 bussia varten perustaa oma korjaamo Tampereelle, sen sijaan että voisivat käyttää konserninsa osaamista ja hoitaa korjaamopalvelun saman konsernin sisällä? Taitaa nyt olla jotain Paunulaisten tai Länsilinjojen itkuja ainoastaan. Ihan samalla tavalla muut yhtiöt voivat etsii paikallsien toimijan, jolla huollattaa bussinsa tai peruustaa korjaamo. Hyvä että Tampereellekin saadaan kilpailua, eikä nämä iänikuiset samat toimijat yksin pyöritä koko Tamperetta, kuten oli vaikkapa Turussa jossa pitkään tuntui olevan "monopoli" LS ja TLO yhdistelmillä ennen kuin Nobina työnsi nokkansa väliin.

PK-seudulla osa Yutongeista PL hoitaa itse ja osa käyvät Yutongin omalla korjaamolla. Täällä toki hieman eri asia kun Yutongeja taitaa olla PL:llä jo yli ~100 kappaletta, ellei ylikin. Mutta sinulla ei ole edes mitään todisteita asiallesi. Kunhan vain huutelet taustalta, koska et pidä siitä että Tampereelle tulee monopoliin hieman vaihteluakin.

----------


## VHi

> Eli PL:n pitäisi 26 bussia varten perustaa oma korjaamo Tampereelle, sen sijaan että voisivat käyttää konserninsa osaamista ja hoitaa korjaamopalvelun saman konsernin sisällä? Taitaa nyt olla jotain Paunulaisten tai Länsilinjojen itkuja ainoastaan. Ihan samalla tavalla muut yhtiöt voivat etsii paikallsien toimijan, jolla huollattaa bussinsa tai peruustaa korjaamo. Hyvä että Tampereellekin saadaan kilpailua, eikä nämä iänikuiset samat toimijat yksin pyöritä koko Tamperetta, kuten oli vaikkapa Turussa jossa pitkään tuntui olevan "monopoli" LS ja TLO yhdistelmillä ennen kuin Nobina työnsi nokkansa väliin.
> 
> PK-seudulla osa Yutongeista PL hoitaa itse ja osa käyvät Yutongin omalla korjaamolla. Täällä toki hieman eri asia kun Yutongeja taitaa olla PL:llä jo yli ~100 kappaletta, ellei ylikin. Mutta sinulla ei ole edes mitään todisteita asiallesi. Kunhan vain huutelet taustalta, koska et pidä siitä että Tampereelle tulee monopoliin hieman vaihteluakin.


Pohjolan Liikenteestä voi olla montaa mieltä, mutta ei Tampereella ole kyllä missään vaiheessa ainakaan lähimenneisyydessä ollut mitään monopolia, vaan Paunu, Länsilijat, Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne ja muutama pienempi ovat kyllä taistelleet markkinaosuuksista ja uusillakin toimijoilla, esim. Vekka, on ollut mahdollisuus pyrkiä seudulle, eikä ole paljosta jäänyt kiinni etteikö niin olisi tapahtunutkin. Mitään Hämeenlinnan tapaista osuuksien "jakelua" ei ole ollut havaittavissa.

----------


## tkp

> Pohjolan Liikenteestä voi olla montaa mieltä, mutta ei Tampereella ole kyllä missään vaiheessa ainakaan lähimenneisyydessä ollut mitään monopolia, vaan Paunu, Länsilijat, Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne ja muutama pienempi ovat kyllä taistelleet markkinaosuuksista ja uusillakin toimijoilla, esim. Vekka, on ollut mahdollisuus pyrkiä seudulle, eikä ole paljosta jäänyt kiinni etteikö niin olisi tapahtunutkin. Mitään Hämeenlinnan tapaista osuuksien "jakelua" ei ole ollut havaittavissa.


Kyllähän Vekka jo Tampereen seudulla ajaa nysse-liikennettä, eli voitti Valkeakosken Nysse-liikenteen. Lisäksi se ajaa esim. Ylöjärven koulukuljetuksia. Syksystä eteenpäin ajaa mm. teiskon koulukuljetuksia. Lisäksi esim. Nokian palvelulinjoja hoitaa nykyään Ihastjärven linja. Pirkkalan lentokentälle ajaa Tokeen Liikenne. Joten joo, puheet jostain monopoliasemasta Tampereen seudulla voi aikalailla jättää omaan arvoonsa.

----------


## Melamies

> Mutta sinulla ei ole edes mitään todisteita asiallesi. Kunhan vain huutelet taustalta, koska et pidä siitä että Tampereelle tulee monopoliin hieman vaihteluakin.


Ota ne Pölhölän rillit edes hetkeksi pois silmiltäsi. Valtion epäterveestä kilpailusta kumipyöräpuolella on todisteita hyllymetreittäin, kysymys ei ole vain Tampereesta. Siellä ei ole monopolia ollut, vielä.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Ota ne Pölhölän rillit edes hetkeksi pois silmiltäsi. Valtion epäterveestä kilpailusta kumipyöräpuolella on todisteita hyllymetreittäin, kysymys ei ole vain Tampereesta. Siellä ei ole monopolia ollut, vielä.


Olisi mukava nähdä niitä todisteita sitten, jos niitä on niin paljon.

----------


## tkp

> Olisi mukava nähdä niitä todisteita sitten, jos niitä on niin paljon.



Tuosta voi aloittaa, Googlesta löytyy sitten lisää
https://www.maaseuduntulevaisuus.fi/...kinat-1.176163

----------


## ettäjaa

> Tuosta voi aloittaa, Googlesta löytyy sitten lisää
> https://www.maaseuduntulevaisuus.fi/...kinat-1.176163


Artikkelissa syytetään Postin tulevan "yksityisille markkinoille valtion rahoilla" vaikka myöhemmin tekstissä sanotaan 


> Postipalveluista vastaava johtaja Turkka Kuusisto Postista huomauttaa, että vaikka Posti on valtion omistama yhtiö, *se ei saa valtion tukea*. "Meillä pitää olla sama oikeus kilpailla vapailla markkinoilla kuin muillakin yrityksillä."


Onko tässä siis mitään hyviä perusteluita, miksi tämä on ongelma? Miten tässä on erilainen asetelma verrattuna muihin suuriin yrityksiin?

----------


## Makke93

> PK-seudulla osa Yutongeista PL hoitaa itse ja osa käyvät Yutongin omalla korjaamolla. Täällä toki hieman eri asia kun Yutongeja taitaa olla PL:llä jo yli ~100 kappaletta, ellei ylikin.


Ei kai niitä vielä noin sataa tai yli ole? Sain lasketuksi, että olisi 80 kpl. Menikö laskut väärin vai onko tänne tullut Pohjolalle jo lisää Sipoon bussien jälkeen?

----------


## zige94

> Ei kai niitä vielä noin sataa tai yli ole? Sain lasketuksi, että olisi 80 kpl. Menikö laskut väärin vai onko tänne tullut Pohjolalle jo lisää Sipoon bussien jälkeen?


Pikaisesti päässä laskettu, tarkkaa summaa en muistanut. Kuitenkin se ensimmäinen sarja 2019 vuonna (Espoo & Kerava), toinen sarja tais tulla 2020 syksyllä (lyhyet), kolmannet oli 400-sarjan telit 2021 tammikuussa ja sitten Sipoon 2021 elokuussa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Myös osalla keskustelijoista heidän työpaikkansa saattaa vaikuttaa heidän näkemyksiinsä.


Voi olla. Itse kuitenkin olen ollut työntekijöiden edunvalvontatehtävissä vuosikausia, ja sitä myöten "sotajalalla" jatkuvasti työnantajani kanssa. Ei kannata vihjailla minun suuntaani vastoin parempaa tietoa mitään tuollaista.

----------


## EVhki

> Tuosta voi aloittaa, Googlesta löytyy sitten lisää
> https://www.maaseuduntulevaisuus.fi/...kinat-1.176163


Aika vähän siellä oli puhtaasti todisteita, enemmän mielipiteitä ja poliittisia näkökulmia. Onko Pohjolan liikenteellä myöskään millään alalla tuollaista monopolinkaltaista asemaa kuin jutussa käsitellyllä Postilla postinjakelussa? Kun se oli ehkä jutun selkein pointti, että Posti voi hyötyä sen asemasta postinjakelussa laajentaessaan toimintaansa kuljetuksia sisältävillä aloilla.

Tässäkin asiassa toki Postinkin osalta kysymysmerkkinä lienee se, että onko kilpailu tärkeämpää kuin halpa hinta. Jos Posti pystyy kuljetustensa avulla tuottamaan palveluita muita halvemmalla, onko automaattisesti huono, että se myös niitä tekee. Kuitenkin jatkuvasti puhutaan myös julkisen talouden säästötarpeista, niin tulee se kuva, että nyt pitäisi maksaa enemmän, jotta saadaan tuettua yksityistä yrittäjyyttä.

_(Tämä siis asiaa tarkemmin tuntemattoman ajatuksia)_

----------


## VHi

> Aika vähän siellä oli puhtaasti todisteita, enemmän mielipiteitä ja poliittisia näkökulmia. Onko Pohjolan liikenteellä myöskään millään alalla tuollaista monopolinkaltaista asemaa kuin jutussa käsitellyllä Postilla postinjakelussa? Kun se oli ehkä jutun selkein pointti, että Posti voi hyötyä sen asemasta postinjakelussa laajentaessaan toimintaansa kuljetuksia sisältävillä aloilla.
> 
> Tässäkin asiassa toki Postinkin osalta kysymysmerkkinä lienee se, että onko kilpailu tärkeämpää kuin halpa hinta. Jos Posti pystyy kuljetustensa avulla tuottamaan palveluita muita halvemmalla, onko automaattisesti huono, että se myös niitä tekee. Kuitenkin jatkuvasti puhutaan myös julkisen talouden säästötarpeista, niin tulee se kuva, että nyt pitäisi maksaa enemmän, jotta saadaan tuettua yksityistä yrittäjyyttä.
> 
> _(Tämä siis asiaa tarkemmin tuntemattoman ajatuksia)_


MOT-ohjelmasta voi olla montaa mieltä siitäkin, mutta siinä on mielestäni ainakin niitä todisteita: 

https://yle.fi/aihe/artikkeli/2019/1...-kasikirjoitus

Postin polkuhinnoittelu logistiikkamarkkinoilla ei hyödytä julkista taloutta millään lailla, sillä suurin osa Postin asiakkaista on yksityisiä yrityksiä. 2008-2015 Postin liiketulos: Logistiikka -170 milj e, postipalvelut +500 milj e. Ja 2016 lukien tuosta tietoa ei ole enää saatavilla, sillä postipalvelut ja logistiikka on kirjanpidossa sulautettu läpinäkyvyyden estämiseksi.

----------


## Melamies

> Voi olla. Itse kuitenkin olen ollut työntekijöiden edunvalvontatehtävissä vuosikausia, ja sitä myöten "sotajalalla" jatkuvasti työnantajani kanssa. Ei kannata vihjailla minun suuntaani vastoin parempaa tietoa mitään tuollaista.


Mä en tarkoittanut tota sulle henkilökohtaisesti, kyllä sun edunvalvonta on yleisesti tiedossa, koska olet siitä itse kertonut. Säkään et varmaan tarkoittanut vihjailua poliittisesta suuntautumista juuri mulle. 

Mä en ole poliittisesti aktiivinen. Tässä (että valtio vahingoittaa yhtä toimialaa) on kysymys mun näkökulmasta oikeudenmukaisuudesta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:06 ----------




> MOT-ohjelmasta voi olla montaa mieltä siitäkin, mutta siinä on mielestäni ainakin niitä todisteita: 
> 
> https://yle.fi/aihe/artikkeli/2019/1...-kasikirjoitus
> 
> Postin polkuhinnoittelu logistiikkamarkkinoilla ei hyödytä julkista taloutta millään lailla, sillä suurin osa Postin asiakkaista on yksityisiä yrityksiä. 2008-2015 Postin liiketulos: Logistiikka -170 milj e, postipalvelut +500 milj e. Ja 2016 lukien tuosta tietoa ei ole enää saatavilla, sillä postipalvelut ja logistiikka on kirjanpidossa sulautettu läpinäkyvyyden estämiseksi.


Posti, Transpoint ja PL.

En tiedä mitään toista toimialaa, jossa valtion yritystoiminta aiheuttaa yhtä paljon harmia.

----------


## rane

"Sähkönsiirron kantaverkko ja tv-lähetystoiminta on myyty ulkomaalaisille korppikotkille, mutta bussi-ja rekka-autoiluun valtio vaan osallistuu innolla. Ihan sairasta."

Korjataan nyt sen verran, että kantaverkon omistavan Fingrid Oyj;n osake-enemmistö on Suomen valtion omistuksessa, ei korppikotkien, ja lopuistakin suuri osa suomalaisilla eläkeyhtiöillä.

Postilla ei myöskään ole liiketoimintaa Venäjällä.

----------


## Melamies

> "Sähkönsiirron kantaverkko ja tv-lähetystoiminta on myyty ulkomaalaisille korppikotkille, mutta bussi-ja rekka-autoiluun valtio vaan osallistuu innolla. Ihan sairasta."
> 
> Korjataan nyt sen verran, että kantaverkon omistavan Fingrid Oyj;n osake-enemmistö on Suomen valtion omistuksessa, ei korppikotkien, ja lopuistakin suuri osa suomalaisilla eläkeyhtiöillä.
> 
> Postilla ei myöskään ole liiketoimintaa Venäjällä.


Kiitos korjauksesta. Fortum myi ja siitä osasta tuli kirottu Caruna. 

Jos Venäjä liitetään tähän, niin Fortum valtasi saksalaisen Uniperin, jolla tunnetusti on isot taloudelliset kytkökset Venäjään.

Jos Suomen Posti on lopultakin täysin vetäytynyt Venäjältä, niin se on tietysti hyvä asia. Ruotsiin kuitenkin taas lähti vuolemaan kultaa.

----------


## Madmax

> YLE: Karkkilan ja Lohjan välisille bussilinjoille löytyi Pohjolan Liikenteen korvaaja
> Pohjolan Liikenne lopettaa toimintansa Länsi-Uudellamaalla toukokuun loppuun mennessä. Nurmijärven Liikenne jatkaa ainakin toistaiseksi Karkkilan, Nummelan ja Lohjan välisiä vuoroja.
> 
> LänsiUusimaa: Osassa reittejä liikennöitsijöiksi vaihtuu Vainion Liikenne Oy.  Lohjalta Sammatin ja Karjalohjan väliset yhteydet jatkuvat myös nykyisten aikataulujen mukaisina. Pohjolan Liikenteen päättyviä yhteyksiä liikennöi jatkossa Vainion Liikenne.
> 
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12339470
> https://www.lansi-uusimaa.fi/paikalliset/4497924


Ja Vainion Liikenne alkaa ajaa kesäkuusta lähtien tunnin välein Helsingistä - Nummelaan ja Lohjalle 

Matkahuollon sivuilta löytyy

----------


## Ivecomies

Nyt on sitten korkealattiabussien aika lopullisesti ohi Pohjolan liikenteellä, ja huomisesta lähtien firma keskittyy sitten vain matalalattiabusseilla hoidettavaan paikkuriliikenteeseen. Kävinkin ite tänään tekemässä jäähyväisajelun Kampista Veikkolaan U-linjalla 280 hyvästellääkseni Pohjolan liikenteen korkealattiabussiaikakauden sekä alun perin pikavuoroihin suunnitellun valko-violetin väriasun, joka katosi tänään kokonaan Suomen katukuvasta. Tuli juteltua kuljettajan kanssa koko matkan ajan ja sanoi haikein mielin hyvästelevänsä rakkaan työpaikkansa (jonka palveluksessa oli kuulemma ollut jo yli 20 vuotta) siirtyäkseen Vainion liikenteen palvelukseen. Näin se vaan menee kun vuodet vierii, ja monta vuotta perinteisesti pika- ja vakiovuoroliikenteestään tunnettu bussiyhtiö onkin yhtäkkiä vain paikkuriliikennöitsijä. Tapahtui siis historiallinen käännös Pohjolan liikenteen tarinassa, ja haikein mielin Veikkolassa hyvästelin Pohjolan liikenteen Volvo 9700:n valko-violetteine väreineen. Nyt on sitten Pohjolan liikenne Nobinan tapaan vain paikallisliikenteeseen keskittyvä bussiyhtiö, ja se on vaan niin, että jos Nobinan ym. tapaan myös PL olisi ajanut koko ikänsä pelkkää paikkuriliikennettä, niin se ei olisi läheskään yhtä tunnettu kansan keskuudessa, ja voin vain vakuuttaa että yli puolet Pohjolan liikenteen tietävistä suomalaisista (jotka siis eivät ole harrastajia) tuntee firman lähinnä korkealattiabusseilla hoidettavan liikenteen takia, jonka aika on nyt lopullisesti ohi. Siihen päättyi sitten Pohjolan liikenteen tarina muussa kuin paikallisliikenteessä. That was that story.  :Wink:

----------


## VMH

Pohjolan Liikenteellä on Forssan suunnalla yhä korkealla kalustolla ajetava linja. Matkahuollosta kun katsoo väliä Forssa-Tammela, niin löytyy aikataulut. En muista nyt minne asti se linja menee, mutta tuolla välillä ainakin.

----------


## eemeli113

> Pohjolan Liikenteellä on Forssan suunnalla yhä korkealla kalustolla ajetava linja. Matkahuollosta kun katsoo väliä Forssa-Tammela, niin löytyy aikataulut. En muista nyt minne asti se linja menee, mutta tuolla välillä ainakin.


Kivistön vanhoja reittejä. Muistaakseni yksi veto aamulla Eerikkilästä Liesjärven Portaan kautta Tammelaan ja Forssaan, iltapäivällä kaksi vetoa Forssa-Tammela-Porras-Liesjärvi ja paluukyyti välissä. Pari vuoroa ajoi pelkkää Forssa-Tammela-Lamala-väliä. Yhden auton liikenne tuo on ja sitä on Pohjola ajanut kaiketi jostain 2020 saakka.

----------


## Resiina

> Kivistön vanhoja reittejä. Muistaakseni yksi veto aamulla Eerikkilästä Liesjärven Portaan kautta Tammelaan ja Forssaan, iltapäivällä kaksi vetoa Forssa-Tammela-Porras-Liesjärvi ja paluukyyti välissä. Pari vuoroa ajoi pelkkää Forssa-Tammela-Lamala-väliä. Yhden auton liikenne tuo on ja sitä on Pohjola ajanut kaiketi jostain 2020 saakka.


2020

----------


## JT

Tuon lisäksi Pohjolan Liikenne operoi arkiaamuisin yhtä Virkkala-Siuntio-Virkkala-Lohja -kierrosta.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Pohjolan Liikenteellä on Forssan suunnalla yhä korkealla kalustolla ajetava linja. Matkahuollosta kun katsoo väliä Forssa-Tammela, niin löytyy aikataulut. En muista nyt minne asti se linja menee, mutta tuolla välillä ainakin.


Mielenkiintoista kun kyseinen kuljettaja, jonka kyydissä olin 280:llä Kampista Veikkolaan, oli todellakin sitä mieltä että korkealattiabussien aika on huomisesta lähtien kokonaan ohi Pohjolan liikenteen historiassa ja että jatkossa keskitytään vain matalalattiabusseilla ajettavaan sopimusliikenteeseen. Kyseessä oli vielä aika kokenut kuljettaja, joka sanoi olleensa yli 20 vuotta Pohjolan liikenteen palveluksessa, joten uskoin ko. kuljettajan sanoihin. Onko PL nyt muuttanut suunnitelmiaan kesäkuun jälkeen ja päättänytkin jatkaa korkealattiabussiliikennettä muutamalla yksilöllä? jokatapauksessa suurin osa PL:n ei-matalalattiabusseista ovat jo varmasti poistettu...

----------


## zige94

> Mielenkiintoista kun kyseinen kuljettaja, jonka kyydissä olin 280:llä Kampista Veikkolaan, oli todellakin sitä mieltä että korkealattiabussien aika on huomisesta lähtien kokonaan ohi Pohjolan liikenteen historiassa ja että jatkossa keskitytään vain matalalattiabusseilla ajettavaan sopimusliikenteeseen. Kyseessä oli vielä aika kokenut kuljettaja, joka sanoi olleensa yli 20 vuotta Pohjolan liikenteen palveluksessa, joten uskoin ko. kuljettajan sanoihin. Onko PL nyt muuttanut suunnitelmiaan kesäkuun jälkeen ja päättänytkin jatkaa korkealattiabussiliikennettä muutamalla yksilöllä? jokatapauksessa suurin osa PL:n ei-matalalattiabusseista ovat jo varmasti poistettu...


Itse en ole edes kuullut ikinä tuosta Forssan linjasta, vaikka aika perillä työnantajani alueesta olenkin. Ei edes hajuakaan et mistä nuo vuorot ajetaan ja kuinka isolta varikolta.

----------


## eemeli113

> Itse en ole edes kuullut ikinä tuosta Forssan linjasta, vaikka aika perillä työnantajani alueesta olenkin. Ei edes hajuakaan et mistä nuo vuorot ajetaan ja kuinka isolta varikolta.


Auto seisoo Somerolla ja ajaa aamulla siirtona kakkostien varteen Eerikkilään. Somerolla ei käsittääkseni ole enää mitään muuta PL:n toimintaa kuin tuo yksi Forssan liikenne.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Auto seisoo Somerolla ja ajaa aamulla siirtona kakkostien varteen Eerikkilään. Somerolla ei käsittääkseni ole enää mitään muuta PL:n toimintaa kuin tuo yksi Forssan liikenne.


Eli Pohjolan liikenteellä on siis vielä ajossa yks ei-matalattiabussi? mikä auto se on?

----------


## jiipeehoo

Tänään oli Scala linjalla 59. Ilmastointi huusi nutta oli kuumaa kuin saunassa. Oli vähän outoja autosijoituksia muitakin.

----------


## VMH

> Eli Pohjolan liikenteellä on siis vielä ajossa yks ei-matalattiabussi? mikä auto se on?


Ettei olisi neljäkin yksilöä. Forssassa 26 ja 49, Lohjalla 98 ja 99

----------


## Ivecomies

> Lohjalla 98 ja 99


Eiks Pohjolan liikenne lopettanut jo Länsi-Uudenmaan liikenteen kuten on jo monesti sanottu? Lohja on Länsi-Uudellamaalla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Eiks Pohjolan liikenne lopettanut jo Länsi-Uudenmaan liikenteen kuten on jo monesti sanottu? Lohja on Länsi-Uudellamaalla.


4.6.2023 asti on Elyn kilpailutuksessa voitettuja vuoroja, onhan ne ajettava.

----------


## Ivecomies

> 4.6.2023 asti on Elyn kilpailutuksessa voitettuja vuoroja, onhan ne ajettava.


Ja ne siis eivät olleet osa Länsi-Uudenmaan liikennettä, josta PL luopui?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ja ne siis eivät olleet osa Länsi-Uudenmaan liikennettä, josta PL luopui?


Ei kilpailutuksessa voitetuista vuoroista voi noin vain luopua. Ajavat ainakin kierroksen Virkkala-Siuntio-Lohja aamulla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ja ne siis eivät olleet osa Länsi-Uudenmaan liikennettä, josta PL luopui?


Ymmärsin sillä tavoin, että PL luopui Länsi-Uudenmaan _markkinaehtoisesta_ liikenteestä. Osto- / sopimusliikenteen siirtämisestä jollekin alihankintaan ehkä olisi ollut mahdollista, mutta se olisi todennäköisesti edellyttänyt tilaajankin suostumusta siihen. En tiedä, oliko alihankintajärjestelyille edes tarvetta, joten neuvotteluja sellaisesta ei ehkä ole edes käyty.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Ymmärsin sillä tavoin, että PL luopui Länsi-Uudenmaan _markkinaehtoisesta_ liikenteestä. Osto- / sopimusliikenteen siirtämisestä jollekin alihankintaan ehkä olisi ollut mahdollista, mutta se olisi todennäköisesti edellyttänyt tilaajankin suostumusta siihen. En tiedä, oliko alihankintajärjestelyille edes tarvetta, joten neuvotteluja sellaisesta ei ehkä ole edes käyty.


Okei. Ilmeisesti se kyseinen Pohjolan liikenteen kuljettaja, jonka kanssa juttelin 280:llä Kampista Veikkolaan niin ei vaan ollut tietoinen tosta asiasta vaikka kuinka olikin rautainen ammattilainen. Hän piti sitä ikäänkuin itsestäänselvänä asiana että PL:ltä loppuu seuraavana päivänä kokonaan kaikki ei-matalalattiabusseilla ajettava liikenne. Mut hän ei vaan ilmeisesti ollut tietoinen tosta yhdestä Forssan ja Lohjan vuorosta...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:12 ----------




> Ei kilpailutuksessa voitetuista vuoroista voi noin vain luopua. Ajavat ainakin kierroksen Virkkala-Siuntio-Lohja aamulla.


Uskoin vaan niin Pohjolan liikenteen kuljettajan sanaan.  :Tongue:

----------


## LateZ

Matkahuollon haun mukaan Forssa-Tammela ajaa Kivistö. Eli PL on tuosta luopunut, ilmeisesti kesken sopimuskauden

----------


## VMH

> Matkahuollon haun mukaan Forssa-Tammela ajaa Kivistö. Eli PL on tuosta luopunut, ilmeisesti kesken sopimuskauden


Kuun alussa liikenne loppui siellä. Tuo aamun Lohjan kierros jatkuu yhä. 

Lohjan varikon on näemmä Lassila & Tikanoja ottanut käyttöönsä, ainakin tänään siitä ohi ajoin, niin kalustoa siellä oli niiltä piha täynnä. Kesäkuun lopulla vielä varikko oli täynnä kalustoa.

----------


## vaajy

Tamperelaisessa mielipidekirjoitus.

Valtion on myytävä Pohjolan Liikenne yksityisille yrittäjille.

*Valtion ei kuulu toimia linja-autobisneksessä  Pohjolan Liikenteestä luovuttava*

_Miksi ihmeessä valtion 100-prosenttisesti omistama yhtiö hakee kasvua markkinalla, jolla on runsaasti kotimaisia yksityisiä ja yrittäjäriskiä kantavia toimijoita?
_
https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paakirj...lipide/5344088

Samaa mieltä, paikallisia firmoja on ahdingossa ilman noitakin. Aina menee Nyssellä jopa Vekka Group Oy, Länsilinjat Oy tai Väinö Paunu Oy (joskus Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy) edelle noita valtion/kaupungin firmoja.

Niin tulee olemaan minulla aina tykkäsit tai et.

_Tämän päivän voimakkaasti kilpaillulla linja-automarkkinalla valtion osallistumiselle ei ole kestäviä perusteita._ Siinä oli hyvin kiteytetty kaikki mielipidejutussa.

----------


## Melamies

> https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paakirj...lipide/5344088


Tamperalainen julkaiseekin myös hyviä kirjoituksia. Tämäpä positiivinen yllätys.

----------

